# Canicross - couch potato to 5k



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure what I've let myself in for or even if I will survive! 
Tomorrow me, Lilly and Ludo are going on our first run.
We have joined a local FB group and they are holding some beginners runs for couch potatoes like me.
I can walk for miles, but as soon as I try to jog I'm completely knackered in seconds - so really not sure how I'll cope.
Hopefully we'll have fun and feel able to join in again.
Wish us luck 
Lilly thinks it's all rather funny


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Ooooo Id like to do this. Im as unfit as they come. Like you I love to walk though. hate jogging ans running. I feel like the inside of my head is bouncing around in my skull! Its horrible.
I need to get fit somehow though.
Good luck!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Doggiedelight said:


> Ooooo Id like to do this. Im as unfit as they come. Like you I love to walk though. hate jogging ans running. I feel like the inside of my head is bouncing around in my skull! Its horrible.
> I need to get fit somehow though.
> Good luck!


The brain bouncing in the skull is an accurate description! Plus unable to breathe and sore knees, calves, thighs etc

I used to love running but haven't done any running/jogging for over 25 years!!

I am unfit and very overweight - not sure the group know what they have let themselves in for by letting me join


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck  love walking not a runner


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I did a version of this earlier this year. I found running for 30 seconds hard work and now I can run for 3 miles. Haven't done anything over the Summer holidays though so need to get back out before I lose all I gained fitness-wise. Have fun!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good for you!

I am determined to get on my bike this morning after walking Jack.

Running isn't my forte.

Gotta start somewhere 

Going to visit my sister in the Caribbean next year so don't want to look like a beached whale!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm going to be joining you, but I also need to ditch the cigarettes, or I won't be doing me or the dogs any favours whatsoever. Right now I can walk for miles, but ask me to run to end of the road and I look like I've just done a marathon


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

You'll soon get bitten by it, especially when you seen Ludo and Lilly's face afterwards. Only reason I run is because it makes them happy.
Couch to 5k is the best way to start for you and for them. 
Have fun


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments.
Just made myself have breakfast - feeling a bit sick! 
I think it's just me and the organiser this morning - I've tried to do the couch potato to 5k before but gave up very quickly, hoping that by being part of a group I will stay motivated.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

You'll be fine! It took me a couple of months to get up to 5k, I just started by doing a mile every few days. It took me a while before I could do a mile without stopping. But then I never followed a set routine  

My advice would be to do it without Lily first, she'll get fitter than you in less time.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I'm home and I'm still alive 

Not sure I would say I enjoyed it but I didn't hate it 

Will definitely go again - the dogs were on separate leads attached to my walking belt so I need to invest in a proper double line as the just wrapped the leads around the other. 
Lilly was much more enthusiastic than Ludo 
We did 3 miles, I think I walked 2 
The lady organising it is training for a marathon with her dogs so uses the beginners runs as her cool down/slow days.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Well done!  
I was looking at the couch to 5K myself the other day, I might feel brave enough at some point to actually have ago :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Well I'm home and I'm still alive
> 
> Not sure I would say I enjoyed it but I didn't hate it
> 
> ...


Well done! What do you mean by a double line? I need to invest in all these things before I can start with mine.

If I ever got to that level, I would love to do a marathon with the dogs, but didn't think that they were allowed


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The aim of the group is to enter a free dog friendly Park run once we can do the 5k without stopping 
We're not strictly following the official couch potato to 5k program.



MiffyMoo said:


> Well done! What do you mean by a double line? I need to invest in all these things before I can start with mine.
> 
> If I ever got to that level, I would love to do a marathon with the dogs, but didn't think that they were allowed


Regarding the marathon I think certain races allow dogs, normally not the big organisations - I'm not sure where she is doing the marathon but I know a lot of it is off road.

Double line (maybe the wrong terminology) is basically like a lead with a coupler that has some "give" with elasticity.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> The aim of the group is to enter a free dog friendly Park run once we can do the 5k without stopping
> We're not strictly following the official couch potato to 5k program.
> 
> Regarding the marathon I think certain races allow dogs, normally not the big organisations - I'm not sure where she is doing the marathon but I know a lot of it is off road.
> ...


Cool, I'll look into that then


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Any pictures  

Impressed if you jogged mile on your first attempt. How long were each jog do you think? 

Wait for those aches to kick in tomorrow


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Well done!!! I would be knackered in a gutter somewhere! Well done to the dogs too! Keep us posted how it goes x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Any pictures
> 
> Impressed if you jogged mile on your first attempt. How long were each jog do you think?
> 
> Wait for those aches to kick in tomorrow


No pictures 

We took an hour - I could of walked it faster 

Started with a few minutes fast walking then we ran to small landmarks, gates, posts etc then walked to the next one.
I started off reaching each maker at a slow jog but it wasn't long before I wasn't reaching the marker before slowing to a walk.
Probably jogged between 1 1/2 minutes and 30 seconds at a time.
I would of given up if I wasn't with someone else

I'm not looking forward to the aches - we did a good walk to cool down and I did some stretches when I got home, but I can already feel them coming on.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

When's your next session?

I do wish you lived nearer. I can't find anyone around here that I either want to spend time with or can keep up with me. You would be both


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad you had a good time. I know there is some love/hate when starting out but its worth it.
We've been really lazy over the summer due to the humidity - We're only comfortable at 3km at the mo.

If you're aiming to do a parkrun be aware that you are only permitted to run with 1 dog per runner and on a short (c.1m) line.

Double leads get just as tangled IME. I use 2 lines with a swivel point where they attach my belt - so much easier. If you want a coupler, again swivel point is needed to avoid tangling if they like to switch sides. If you want something a little jazzy, and have access to facebook, check meout at Belts'n'Braces (www.facebook.com/beltsnbraces). I've recently done a coupler set.


----------



## Greyhound Skivvy (Sep 5, 2016)

Well Done! I've thought about cani cross and the couch to 5k. Maybe I should stop thinking and start doing!!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Glad you had a good time. I know there is some love/hate when starting out but its worth it.
> We've been really lazy over the summer due to the humidity - We're only comfortable at 3km at the mo.
> 
> If you're aiming to do a parkrun be aware that you are only permitted to run with 1 dog per runner and on a short (c.1m) line.
> ...


Ooh, thanks for that. I'm definitely getting my bungees from Belts n Braces, so will talk to them about getting a double with a swivel. Although I also want separate lines, as I'm going to bully some friends into coming with me (well, that's my plan...)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Well done for giving it a go!

I'm always full of good intentions, but not so good at actually carrying them out (Beau and i 'do' a 5k each month for the virtual races @ K9 trailtime, but i cheat and walk most of it, and have Beau offlead for large chunks also) Must get my motivation sorted out and start doing it properly with him! You are an inspiration


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done I'm sure Bobby would trip me up as he's always stopping sniffing or changing sides of path  well done Lilly and Ludo too


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> When's your next session?
> 
> I do wish you lived nearer. I can't find anyone around here that I either want to spend time with or can keep up with me. You would be both


Sadly I can't make any more this week - but will do some short jogs with the dogs to keep it up - the lady posts each week when and where she will be running so shall join her again a couple of times next week.

That's probably the nicest thing anyone has said to me in a while - I wish the same.



Tyton said:


> Well done for giving it a go!
> 
> I'm always full of good intentions, but not so good at actually carrying them out (Beau and i 'do' a 5k each month for the virtual races @ K9 trailtime, but i cheat and walk most of it, and have Beau offlead for large chunks also) Must get my motivation sorted out and start doing it properly with him! You are an inspiration


I think an inspiration might be an exaggeration - let's wait and see if I keep it up first 
I am also always full of good intentions and rarely carry them out


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Went out again yesterday with the run leader - we did 4 miles, although most of that was walking.
We went over some rougher terrain for a little while (not extreme) but I struggled on it, I was worried about my footing and the dogs didn't like the long grass, thistles etc

Lilly is getting the idea, but Ludo just trots along next to her on a slack lead. ( all that training not to pull me  ) 
So at the moment I am doing all the work - not that I expect much from a total of 9.5kg of dog but they could help a little 

@Geolgrad we borrowed a double line but like you said they just twisted up together. 
I will definitely need swivel catches.

We're meeting again Friday, hopefully with 1 or 2 others.
It will be a bit hilly so the plan is to jog on the flat and down hill and walk up hill.

The run leader is going to lend me a different line which has a shorter doubler in the hope it will encourage Ludo to keep up with Lilly .


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well done @Fleur that sounds a lot of fun!
I am trying to up our fitness (though it's taken a back seat to Muttly eating of course), I want us to climb a mountain 

Muttly is the same as yours with thistles and dodgy terrain. He wont even walk through long grass if he can see stingers or thistles.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Muttly Lilly walked Snowdon with me in 2012, (aged4) she was probably at her fittest then.
But at 8 she can still out do Ludo  - he's more of a sprinter
My plan is:
weekends to be longer relaxed walks
Run Monday and Friday
Timed fast 3 mile walks Tuesday and Thursday
Wednesday lazy day.

Will have to wait and see if I stick to it 

Terrain is definitely a major consideration when it comes to small dogs and their low undercarriage


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Fleur said:


> @Muttly Lilly walked Snowdon with me in 2012, (aged4) she was probably at her fittest then.
> But at 8 she can still out do Ludo  - he's more of a sprinter
> My plan is:
> weekends to be longer relaxed walks
> ...


That sounds like a good schedule for the week 
We usually do about 4/4.5 miles at the weekend, but they are chilled out, non training walks. In the week we do about 3 miles too, I was jogging with him last winter, but not done that because it's too hot. I need to get that going again really, don't i...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Well done @Fleur that sounds a lot of fun!
> I am trying to up our fitness (though it's taken a back seat to Muttly eating of course), I want us to climb a mountain
> 
> Muttly is the same as yours with thistles and dodgy terrain. He wont even walk through long grass if he can see stingers or thistles.


Would you if there was a chance of a thistle coming in contact with your bits?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Would you if there was a chance of a thistle coming in contact with your bits?


Hell no! I pick him up, if I do need to go the thistle route :Shy
His GR mate though will just charge through, she doesn't care.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Its a nightmare untangling them isnt it  I have mine swivel piece attached to my belt then they both have single lines. Mainly because Hera doesn't like Nyx pulling her left and right when we're warming up and cooling down. 
Ludo will soon figure it out, especially when he has chance to see other dogs run.
Most importantly have lots of fun together


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Did a run on Friday and again today 
Friday was a flat run and I felt I was jogging a bit more.
Today was hilly and it felt like I nearly died!!! 
Today we did an actual canicross 5k course, mixed terrain and hills - it was more to really test our fitness levels and I have categorised my self as officially unfit 
But we had fun 
Running again on Friday a flat route this time - need to build up my fitness levels before attempting today's run again 

Not much pulling from my 2 - but they are responding to my "go-on" and lots of praise to keep running out infront.
And Ludo is running alongside Lilly rather than letting her drag him along


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly and Ludo eyeing me suspiciously incase I ask them to go running again


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Good going!! and well done Ludo


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well done Fleur! Glad to hear you're keeping at it 

I love the 'suspicious eyes' pic :Hilarious


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thought I'd update this thread. 
Running twice a week, but not sticking to my plan to do 2 fast walks a week though.
Currently I still effectively walk faster than I run 
I am jogging more than I am walking now. ( but pauses to recover are long and the walking parts are slow  )

Stats from my phone app


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

It sounds like you're doing really well! I hope you don't mind me barging in on your thread, we're very much in the early stages of C25K - well so early we haven't started it properly yet .


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Well done! I can't imagine jogging 4 miles, however slow it is done.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I totally missed this until now, you sound like your doing brilliantly Fleur, well done you. You know what they say don't try to run before you can walk or early on anyway.

Love the photos of Lilly and Ludo, they always make me smile think they are just a pair of natural comedians those too!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

You jogged 4 miles? Wow! Well done you


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Popadilly said:


> It sounds like you're doing really well! I hope you don't mind me barging in on your thread, we're very much in the early stages of C25K - well so early we haven't started it properly yet .


Barge away 
Would love it if other couch potatoes joined in on the thread 

@Muttly and @MiffyMoo the run leader now only records our actual running  so we ran 3 miles with 1 mile of walking mixed in.

A few pictures


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't the boobs get sore? 



How to lower the tone


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Don't the boobs get sore?
> 
> How to lower the tone


Very firm yet soft sports bra


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Very firm yet soft sports bra


Must be a good one............Hahahahaha


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Must be a good one............Hahahahaha


:Joyful:Woot

Well it wasn't expensive but it does the job


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

You look great!


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Barge away
> Would love it if other couch potatoes joined in on the thread


Thank you - I'm hoping this will keep me motivated .

So...today I braved the playing fields for day 1 of the couch 2 5k programme. I only took one dog, I think trying to start off with 2 in daylight would be just too hilarious for the local dog walkers. Up until now I've just been messing around, trying to teach commands, but now I'm going to do the weekly plan to get myself fit enough to run with a club, which I think all 3 of us will enjoy more. Well it went ok, I didn't fall over and I'm still glowing like a beacon after the exertion, but I do need to find somewhere more interesting to run, rather than up and down a field. The next run will be early morning in the dark on Tuesday with both dogs. Hopefully I'll be more successful at distracting them from the smells!

(Pic for proof, lol! - sorry it's wonky )


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Now that I've got the all clear regarding my heart I've been jogging a little (emphasis on little) as a person who smoked for 35 years and nearly 60, I think I'm starting a bit farther back than many and need to be very careful. I've seen too many older people push themselves too hard too fast and sustain an injury that restricts them for the rest of their lives.
I've got a 3km circuit behind my house and I often power walk it in the mornings but today I did 3 small jogs of about 1/3rd km each. Loads more than I would have been able to do 5 years ago after packing up the smoking


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Great pics @Fleur - Lilly and Ludo look like they are really enjoying it 

I don't know if I qualify because I'm not a stranger to exercise, I do lots of walking and I cycle. I just hate running because it's uncomfortable. Especially in winter when I'm wrapped up, I feel like I'm dragging a sack of potatoes around with me.

However I would love to get Muttly on a walking belt and run with him. I run with him when we play over the field, that's about 20 seconds of a sprint, he loves it, but then I have to walk


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muttly said:


> I don't know if I qualify because I'm not a stranger to exercise, I do lots of walking and I cycle.


Walking I could probably outwalk most people half my age 

Stamina isn't a problem to me, I've done physical work most of my life, but speed is a different thing altogether and mix that with lung use and I struggle :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

rona said:


> Stamina isn't a problem to me, I've done physical work most of my life, but speed is a different thing altogether and mix that with lung use and I struggle :Shamefullyembarrased


I'm the same (although I am a bit creaky now!) I'll happily walk for miles, but get me running and I feel like my lungs are going to explode. Combine that with shouting 'quick, quick' or 'straight on!' every couple of minutes and I'm ready to faint *sigh*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Popadilly sounds great what you are doing 
I wouldn't go if I was going on my own, I need others to motivate me

@rona good to hear you got the all clear and are being sensible 

I'm another that can walk but running is difficult - but good job I can walk as today we got lost! A 4.5 mile jog/walk turned into a 10 mile hike


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Fleur said:


> @Popadilly
> 
> I'm another that can walk but running is difficult - but good job I can walk as today we got lost! A 4.5 mile jog/walk turned into a 10 mile hike


Oh no! How did Lilly and Ludo find that? That's one thing that puts me off looking for places to run - I have a shocking sense of direction


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Popadilly said:


> Oh no! How did Lilly and Ludo find that? That's one thing that puts me off looking for places to run - I have a shocking sense of direction


We were trying to follow a GPS route that had been passed on by another runner - we took a wrong turning without realising and kept trying to follow what we thought was the route - in hindsight we should of realised sooner as we ended up on the main road.

However the fields and woods we should of stayed in look fantastic so will definitely be going back there 

They were fine - Ludo seemed to be getting bored so I let him off lead about 8 miles into the walk in a big field expecting him to gently mooch about and he sprinted off for zoomies!


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

I started jogging last year and worked up to the Great North Run in September. I mostly run with my husband. We tried last year to take our dogs out with us and he declared it a bust after 1 try because his dog kept tripping him up!! Mine was of course an angel but as we do obedience she's used to staying to one side of me and my OH hasn't taught his dog to walk nicely on the lead. 
Managed to talk him into another try last week and it was much better, I had him use my long double ended training lead looped around his waist and then onto the dogs halti which gave the dog just enough slack to be comfortable but not enough to drift in front of running feet. We did a couple of miles before I called a stop as I could see my girl was beginning to get a bit tired. I don't like running really but being able to take my dogs will really help my motivation, I'm off to look for a suitable running belt and lead. Any suggestions? Most of the leads I've seen are too long for what I need, I don't really want my dog out in front.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

morphtastic said:


> I started jogging last year and worked up to the Great North Run in September


How on earth do people do this? I couldn't imagine doing more than a couple of miles after a year!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

morphtastic said:


> I started jogging last year and worked up to the Great North Run in September. I mostly run with my husband. We tried last year to take our dogs out with us and he declared it a bust after 1 try because his dog kept tripping him up!! Mine was of course an angel but as we do obedience she's used to staying to one side of me and my OH hasn't taught his dog to walk nicely on the lead.
> Managed to talk him into another try last week and it was much better, I had him use my long double ended training lead looped around his waist and then onto the dogs halti which gave the dog just enough slack to be comfortable but not enough to drift in front of running feet. We did a couple of miles before I called a stop as I could see my girl was beginning to get a bit tired. I don't like running really but being able to take my dogs will really help my motivation, I'm off to look for a suitable running belt and lead. Any suggestions? Most of the leads I've seen are too long for what I need, I don't really want my dog out in front.


SLB just got a new Halloween Canicross bungee from Belts n Braces

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/ut-oh.435163/

I am waiting for my walking belt, lines and harnesses to arrive from Indi Dog

http://indi-dog.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=belt&product_id=117

And I think that @Lauren5159 may do leads as well http://www.rockyandbud.com/


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

rona said:


> How on earth do people do this? I couldn't imagine doing more than a couple of miles after a year!


I'm still not quite sure how I managed it myself!! Started off with a mile loop close to the house run/walk and moved up from there. We'd do a 2 mile quick run 3 times a week in the early morning then a longer run on a Sunday. It got so the morning runs got quicker and the longer runs got longer!! When we progressed passed 8 miles I had my daughter or mum bike with us to carry water!! I really don't like running though, it was a challenge and I was doing it for charity so now there's no motivation I'm struggling but if I can take my dog hopefully that will help. Maybe I'll think about training the new puppy to to canicross when she's big enough.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

morphtastic said:


> I started jogging last year and worked up to the Great North Run in September. I mostly run with my husband. We tried last year to take our dogs out with us and he declared it a bust after 1 try because his dog kept tripping him up!! Mine was of course an angel but as we do obedience she's used to staying to one side of me and my OH hasn't taught his dog to walk nicely on the lead.
> Managed to talk him into another try last week and it was much better, I had him use my long double ended training lead looped around his waist and then onto the dogs halti which gave the dog just enough slack to be comfortable but not enough to drift in front of running feet. We did a couple of miles before I called a stop as I could see my girl was beginning to get a bit tired. I don't like running really but being able to take my dogs will really help my motivation, I'm off to look for a suitable running belt and lead. Any suggestions? Most of the leads I've seen are too long for what I need, I don't really want my dog out in front.


Sorry to just jump in here...

Equipment wise you need:

- Good trail shoes. Trainers just don't cut it, you need ones with lots of grip. Canicross is "Cross country running with your dog". You'll be offroad most of the time trails are lovely, but races don't tend to like to put those in. 

- Running belts. Walking belts are fine, but the pull is often around the lower back/hips and this can cause all sorts of issues from pain in your back, hips and even knees. My recommended one is the Zero DC Speedy as it pulls from my bum and sits kind of like a nappy. However not all suit one person.

- Strong bungee line. My newest line from Belts 'n' Braces has 10mm bungee in it. They use this in commercial trampolines. It's so strong I can't get the bungee to straighten totally, but not that strong that my dogs will be injured whilst using it. My other favourites are my Zero DC lines and my Arctic Wolf park run line. I use Indi-Dog lines on my scooter on trail runs as they do take a bit more harsher treatment - however they're not as nice to grab hold of in emergency. However, lines are personal preference also. A lot of sled dog people will only use rope lines, whereas canicrossers prefer the softer webbing lines. And then there's B'n'B who are the only people on the market so far who cover their lines with fabric - making them super soft to handle. I need a lot of lines as I often lend equipment out when running social runs.

- Harness. Again - these are completely personal too. I've gone through 2 custom made harnesses and 3 commercial branded ones before settling. Dogs change shape when they run and whilst a lot of people never change harnesses - a lot do. We've settled on Non Stop Freemotion but I am still having difficulty with one of my dogs in these so we will be swapping again to something different. Bloody dogs! You need a harness that doesn't sit too close to the armpits and doesn't rise up into the throat when pulled backwards. If your dogs are likely to come back to your side, I would suggest a shoulder harness rather than a long one.

Obedience dogs can and do Canicross. It's one of those sports that runs when the other ones aren't. A lot of agility dogs Canicross too, this just keeps their fitness up between seasons. I know of gundogs, WT dogs and other sport dogs that compete in Canicross also.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> Sorry to just jump in here...
> 
> Equipment wise you need:
> 
> ...


I was advised by Indi Dogs to get a Houdini Harness, as I originally wanted an X back, but apparently the point of attachment on an x back should be level with your waist to avoid pulling the dogs at an angle.

http://indi-dog.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=houdini&product_id=91


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I was advised by Indi Dogs to get a Houdini Harness, as I originally wanted an X back, but apparently the point of attachment on an x back should be level with your waist to avoid pulling the dogs at an angle.
> 
> http://indi-dog.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=houdini&product_id=91


Indeed, the rule of thumb is generally - Attachment point lower than or equal to dogs back - Long harness. Attachement point equal too or above - shoulder harness.

However. It depends how the design of the harness is. 
X-Backs and H-backs are designed for lower points of attachments as they all stem from people who developed them for trekking hundreds of miles a day. Back before they were considered people were hooking sled dogs up by their collars but that's a different thread completely and is something, fortunately, long past. 
DC Longs and NS Freemotions (and similar designs) are designed for all attachment points. And the length of line does come into play too. It also depends on what your dog likes. Some dogs don't like harnesses that touch their tails, whereas some don't like the pull from shoulder/ribs.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> Indeed, the rule of thumb is generally - Attachment point lower than or equal to dogs back - Long harness. Attachement point equal too or above - shoulder harness.
> 
> However. It depends how the design of the harness is.
> X-Backs and H-backs are designed for lower points of attachments as they all stem from people who developed them for trekking hundreds of miles a day. Back before they were considered people were hooking sled dogs up by their collars but that's a different thread completely and is something, fortunately, long past.
> DC Longs and NS Freemotions (and similar designs) are designed for all attachment points. And the length of line does come into play too. It also depends on what your dog likes. Some dogs don't like harnesses that touch their tails, whereas some don't like the pull from shoulder/ribs.


Aaargh, so much to learn, and I have a horrible feeling that each learning curve will cost more money


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Aaargh, so much to learn, and I have a horrible feeling that each learning curve will cost more money


Ha ha - I think you may be right! I already need an add on for my canicross line and haven't even started on proper harnesses yet :Jawdrop


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry Fleur, feel like I'm hijacking! The best thing for people to do when starting out is find out if there are training runs where spare kit is around, find someone who can send you something to try out. When @bella2013 (might be the wrong person) was starting out, I sent her my spare running belt to try out before she bought her own.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I love the fact so many people are joining in on this thread 

I don't really run true cani-cross more like "cani-cross style"
The dogs run out in front, but don't really pull (well Lilly does a bit, but Ludo just trots along next to her)
I use a cheap trixie walking belt which came with a webbing bungee line and i've attached an ancol bungee coupler - all of which I would *NOT * recommend for medium+ sized dogs.
The dogs run in their everyday harnesses, but as I said they don't really pull and I don't go fast enough for them to breakout into more than a slow trot 
Ludo's harness has 2 points of attachment one mid back and one near his tail end - however I current use the mid back point as this keeps him in line with Lilly (and as I said he doesn't pull)
I would like to get them more suitable harnesses but not sure they come small enough.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab little run today - managed my first whole mile without stopping 
Slow and steady at the moment but I'm very happy with that.
I am really slow still, we did a total of 3 miles, jogged 2 separate miles with a walk in between and at the end, it was about 15/16 minutes for each mile. However with the stops and walking mixed in it averaged about 20 minutes a mile over all.
Looking forward to being able to jog a whole 3 miles without stopping


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Fab little run today - managed my first whole mile without stopping
> Slow and steady at the moment but I'm very happy with that.
> I am really slow still, we did a total of 3 miles, jogged 2 separate miles with a walk in between and at the end, it was about 15/16 minutes for each mile. However with the stops and walking mixed in it averaged about 20 minutes a mile over all.
> Looking forward to being able to jog a whole 3 miles without stopping


A 16 minute mile is still the same distance as a 7 minute mile


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done @Fleur :Woot Cracking that 1st mile jogging non-stop is a great feeling regardless of speed.
In answer to harnesses being small enough, yes there are some and a few companies are coming to see the gap. Have a look at:
EuroDC Zero short - they do 2 mini sizes (and I mean tiny) http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/canicross/canicross-harnesses/euro-short-zero-dc-sports-harness.html
Howling Dog Alaska Mini Skin - Bit of a bargain really and I think better for dogs who don't want to pull too much.(http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/canicross/canicross-harnesses/howling-dog-mini-skin-harness.html)
Neewa running harness - tried this earlier in the week as was impressed. Hopefully it will be available in XS before xmas. (http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/canicross/canicross-harnesses/neewa-running-harness.html)

I've tried all 3 so if you need any more info just give me a shout.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Then you have the Non Stop Half ...
http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/bikejor-scootering/harnesses/non-stop-half-harness.html

And the Manmat mini..
http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/bik...howling-dog-alaska-mini-distance-harness.html

I've only used the half and I really liked them.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Geolgrad and @SLB thank you so much for your support and advice

Think i'm getting confused by harnesses !!
The few dogs i've seen have been wearing long criss cross style harnesses like this









Lilly is currently running in one of these 
http://www.xtra.dog/shop/shop-by-pr...w-style-xtra-dog-walking-harness-xs-size.html
And it looks like this on her









Ludo has a Webmaster harness
http://www.ruffwear.co.uk/dog-gear/harnesses/webmaster-harness

It has two places to attach the lead one in front of the handle on the back and one behind.









They both have free movement in them


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Both those harnesses are fine, not specific but they sit right on the dog.

The criss cross ones you see (x-backs), aren't suitable for little dogs as the line and attachment point would be too high, meaning the design of the harness would pull the harness the wrong way.

Littler dogs do better in short harnesses.

Emily explains it a little better.

http://www.k9trailtime.com/information/team-thomas-harnesses


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you @SLB the article was really informative and explains harnesses to a novice like me 

I will stick with what we've got for now at least


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

Just made my first order from belts n braces for a couple of leads!! Went out this afternoon and did a lap of the lake nearby the house, it's 3.2 miles. Tori did really well and I wasn't worried about her being tired at any point, I however was knackered trying to keep up with my husband and Bow. If he's on his own he runs 10 minute miles, he managed to slow it down for me and the dogs but the nifty watch he wears said we averaged 10.56minute miles which is still a bit fast for me. I'm going to have to up her food amount if we keep this up or she'll waste away!! I'm off to research harnesses......


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ooh nice thread - great to see people motivated to get out running. I've gotten into running over the last few months and I LOVE it. I actually found it easier to get into running without the dog initially as I could concentrate on running at my desired pace or for the desired amount of time without stopping to pick up poo, waiting for the dog to pee, etc. Plus the places that were easiest to run (flat, easy paths) are really busy with dog walkers and it's stressful for my dog to run past lots of other dogs onlead. I found parkruns (as in the timed weekly events) really good for motivation and speed as I run much faster with a crowd and really push myself to better my time. Way too busy for my dog to cope with though.

I've now got to the point that I'm happy running for longer distances and can cope with hills so I've added in the dog again. I'm not at all worried about his fitness - a 3 year old spaniel will outrun me any day of the week - so I'm happy taking him on longer runs straightaway. Last week we did 10 miles around local reservoirs and moorland and it was ace. 

The kit I have is:
Indidog walking belt (bought ages ago for hiking not running but does the job for now especially as my boy doesn't really pull)

ZeroDC 2.5m adjustable canicross line - got this last week. I totally underestimated how much difference the bungee would make for running (I'd been using a standard double ended lead before) and its wonderful; so much less jarring 

Ruffwear webmaster harness (again bought ages ago for walking) - does the job fine


After some trail running shoes instead of my normal running shoes now!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I went on a little jog/walk all by myself for the first time today 
Very pleased I managed to motivate myself to get out there 
Not so happy with how things went 
But I did it! Proved to myself I can  
Did just over 2 miles - probably half jogging and half walking - ludo was being a huge pain so ended up letting him off lead.
I found it really hard to keep going on my own, I prefered going through the trees than the flat paths. The trees I was concentrating on my footing and trying to keep moving but the paths felt like I was plodding along.
I probably only jogged in quarter mile stints.
I tried to avoid the busier parts of the park and the few people I passed with their dogs were lovely, smiling, positive comments and controlling their dogs 
Not sure what was bothering Ludo; the, rain, wearing his equafleece, not running with the others, being on lead on our regular off lead area. But after trying different combinations I decided to let him off, he was very good and stayed close.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done for getting out on your own @Fleur. Its harder on your own and I'm like you, the more technical the route the better. Flat straight routes take the fun out of it and the "meh" feeling creeps in and just makes me want to walk. The pups prefer a technical course too but it does them good to be out on their own as its practice for races when we maybe on our own for a while.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Well done for getting out on your own @Fleur. Its harder on your own and I'm like you, the more technical the route the better. Flat straight routes take the fun out of it and the "meh" feeling creeps in and just makes me want to walk. The pups prefer a technical course too but it does them good to be out on their own as its practice for races when we maybe on our own for a while.


I'm actually quite worried about going in a group, as Dex is absolutely determined that he has to lead, and if this involves dragging me along on my face, then so be it


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

Fleur said:


> I went on a little jog/walk all by myself for the first time today
> Very pleased I managed to motivate myself to get out there
> Not so happy with how things went
> But I did it! Proved to myself I can
> ...


Motivation is always my problem. I found that in the beginning sticking to the same route helped a lot. I knew how long it had taken me and tried to get just a little bit faster each time. Knew where I'd walked and tried to run past that point or not walk as far.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> I'm actually quite worried about going in a group, as Dex is absolutely determined that he has to lead, and if this involves dragging me along on my face, then so be it


Nyx is like that but if he can run level with another dog then he usually matches their pace.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

We're lucky as most of our local parks hold a parkrun and there is a local trail series. Unfortunaly we cant run together in them but we often use their routes for our own training. Nice to have a known distance as you say @morphtastic


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Sarahliz100 said:


> Ooh nice thread - great to see people motivated to get out running. I've gotten into running over the last few months and I LOVE it. I actually found it easier to get into running without the dog initially as I could concentrate on running at my desired pace or for the desired amount of time without stopping to pick up poo, waiting for the dog to pee, etc. Plus the places that were easiest to run (flat, easy paths) are really busy with dog walkers and it's stressful for my dog to run past lots of other dogs onlead.


I'm tempted to do this, the problem for me though is that quite often I walk my dogs separately, so doing that plus making myself run (when running is currently still more of a chore!) is a bit demotivating. There are two days a week though, where we're out at 5am. I don't like letting the dogs off in the dark, so I thought we might as well run. We all wear torches so we're probably visible from space lol! Unfortunately, the route is a bit rubbish, I'm a bit wary of falling down rabbit holes, so we tend to run around football fields. That said, I have the music version of couch 2 5k in one ear, so that helps get us going  Perhaps one day a week I should think about going out on my own as well.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Currently running twice a week with group - but no group runs this week, so will be going out again at the end of the week on my own.
My closest park run is really boring - straight along the promenade and back again, mostly on concrete.
The group runs tend to be at a different venue or route each time.
But think I will plot myself a route in my local county park (where i went today) - it's plenty big enough I only covered a corner of it today - so I can jog once a week the same route and use it as a measure/comparison.

Thank you everyone for your support and suggestions.
And it's great to read and share in others experiences


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I managed 2 miles today. It was awful. Yesterday I only managed a mile before I had to turn back. Calf pain is not what you want 6 days before a race! 

Yesterday I was running with the husband and I couldn't get my head into it. Same with today. 

I've bought calf supports and forced banana into me as someone suggested I could be lacking potassium. I've had an Epsom salt bath and stretched throughly. However I still have pain. Physio visit this weekend I think.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> I managed 2 miles today. It was awful. Yesterday I only managed a mile before I had to turn back. Calf pain is not what you want 6 days before a race!
> 
> Yesterday I was running with the husband and I couldn't get my head into it. Same with today.
> 
> I've bought calf supports and forced banana into me as someone suggested I could be lacking potassium. I've had an Epsom salt bath and stretched throughly. However I still have pain. Physio visit this weekend I think.


Oh no! What do you think it could be? Do you think that you may have pulled a muscle?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

SLB said:


> I managed 2 miles today. It was awful. Yesterday I only managed a mile before I had to turn back. Calf pain is not what you want 6 days before a race!
> 
> Yesterday I was running with the husband and I couldn't get my head into it. Same with today.
> 
> I've bought calf supports and forced banana into me as someone suggested I could be lacking potassium. I've had an Epsom salt bath and stretched throughly. However I still have pain. Physio visit this weekend I think.


Oh no!!
Hope it'snothing serious and you are feeling on top form again soon.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

God knows what it is. I'll be fine. Pens away for the week so I'll be running Sol who's a lot less intense for me. He hates canicross. Got no patience for my slowness so will just slow down and enjoy a jog. Pen is much like husband who could be a drill Sargent! Haha

Couple of days rest, or light leg work.. We're scootering tomorrow. Then a steady run on Friday to see how they're holding up. 

It could be anything from muscle tears to muscle growth to shin splints.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

After really not enjoying yesterday's solo jog I decided I needed to try again this morning.
The sun was shining, we went to a different place and Ludo behaved beautifully 
I also accidently discovered that if I choose "run" rather than "group run" on the "Map My Fitness " app it automatically pauses if it thinks you've stopped or walk - trouble is I jog so slowly it kept pausing when I was jogging and resuming when I was walking 
The app reckons I did the run in less than 45 minutes when in reality it was a good hour 
So the terrain was a mix of open field, woodland, gravel path and grass track - only real concern for me is it's a clay soil and the grass track was already very muddy with sticky and slippy clay that stuck to the underside of my trainers!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

What trainers are you using, with Canicross you really need to look at trail shoes. 
I'd put my money on Innov8 shoes though. Salomon are good too but I've found they don't live as long. The soles aren't that deep so they wear down quicker. However saying that, my husbands salomon speedcross have been put through army paces and are still going strong.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

These


SLB said:


> What trainers are you using, with Canicross you really need to look at trail shoes.
> I'd put my money on Innov8 shoes though. Salomon are good too but I've found they don't live as long. The soles aren't that deep so they wear down quicker. However saying that, my husbands salomon speedcross have been put through army paces and are still going strong.


These cheap (jack of all trades master of none) trainers
https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/lakeview-womens-waterproof-trail-runner-shoes-p13685.aspx/purple

I'm definitely planning to change them.

The clay is really thick around here - the area was historically well known for brick making.
It is a nightmare walking sometimes my walking boots get caked in clay and I end up an inch taller by the end of the walk !


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> I'm actually quite worried about going in a group, as Dex is absolutely determined that he has to lead, and if this involves dragging me along on my face, then so be it


Most dogs feel the same, you get a great pull in a group!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

If it's any use to anyone, this is the sole of my inov8's








Didn't even slip when the boys chased a squirrel while we were going down a wet, muddy hill this morning, and then dragged me down a steep embankment to the stream .

I have some cheaper Karrimor trail shoes for dryer weather and they've held up pretty well, but I don't trust them in wet conditions. I seem to remember sliding down a muddy hill and having to a grab a thorn bush last winter :Meh.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Fleur said:


> These
> 
> These cheap (jack of all trades master of none) trainers
> https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/lakeview-womens-waterproof-trail-runner-shoes-p13685.aspx/purple
> ...


Ugh nightmare, we have old coal mines around here so have the clay from that which is equally as difficult.

I'd recommend Innov8 Mudclaws for that. I've not used them myself but they are said to be the best in thick mud.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> If it's any use to anyone, this is the sole of my inov8's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they 212's? I can't quite remember what mine are. I know I have roc lites but I have a pair similar to these.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

SLB said:


> Are they 212's? I can't quite remember what mine are. I know I have roc lites but I have a pair similar to these.


Mine are Mudclaw 300


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, the really good ones!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for the shoe recommendations - I will add them to my Christmas list 

Out today for a leasurely play on the beach with my friend and her young dog so no jogging today


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

SLB said:


> Oh, the really good ones!


Santa was good to me last year :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

We did it! First run and I loved every minute of it. Ok, run may be stretching the truth a bit, we did 2.28km (was meant to be 4km, but I took a wrong turn) at an average of 8.11 min per km.

Dex was absolutely amazing - after the first explosion of speed, where he scared the pants off me by doing a Husky racing start (straight up on his back legs then leap forward), he very quickly settled down to exactly matching my pace, except when we went up a steep hill and he really put himself into it and pulled me up. He completely ignored all the squirrels and sniffs and was either pulling on ahead or checking back with me if it wasn't obvious which route we were going to take. I can't wait until I'm fitter and we can really get a good pace going.

Lola, bless her scatty little heart, was never going to be a natural. She enjoyed the running, but still couldn't resist flinging herself into any bush that may potentially harbour something that needs killing.

The grip on the Inov8 212s is brilliant and was certainly put to the test when Lola decided to nob off after a squirrel whilst we were running down hill

This is the only vaguely usable photo that I could get


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I did this today (last post on thread)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/team-clowns-race-reports.434695/


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@MiffyMoo well done sounds like you did brilliantly 

@SLB fab photo of Pen and love the medal, well done


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> @MiffyMoo well done sounds like you did brilliantly
> 
> @SLB fab photo of Pen and love the medal, well done


Thanks, I really can't wait until next weekend now. Even a couple of seconds improvement will make me happy. I can't wait for my belt and their harnesses and bungees to arrive now


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Thanks, I really can't wait until next weekend now. Even a couple of seconds improvement will make me happy. I can't wait for my belt and their harnesses and bungees to arrive now


It'll make things so much easier with the proper equipment!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> It'll make things so much easier with the proper equipment!


Definitely! When I had Lola hurtling off into the bushes and I found my arms crossed, all I could think of was how much it will all be easier soon. Fingers crossed they arrive in the next week or so


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

We got to explore some new trails on Saturday. Nothing fast as I had no idea how far we'd end up running but it turns out we now have a very technical and muddy 3km route  - just need to get better and dodging the nettles next time and not race off - love technical routes but I just run too fast through it instead of pacing myself. Rest for a few days now as I've pulled left knee (really need to start strength work on non-run days) and OH has given be his cold epressed


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

@MiffyMoo well done. I find all I ever get is blurry photos as well, the dogs are just moving too fast!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> We got to explore some new trails on Saturday. Nothing fast as I had no idea how far we'd end up running but it turns out we now have a very technical and muddy 3km route  - just need to get better and dodging the nettles next time and not race off - love technical routes but I just run too fast through it instead of pacing myself. Rest for a few days now as I've pulled left knee (really need to start strength work on non-run days) and OH has given be his cold epressed


Back in the day, when I used to run a lot, I did one day running, one day weights / pilates. It made such a huge difference to my performance. I can't afford to join a gym now, but I reckon I could convince Dex to let me do some squats with him


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

On a side note - If you're ever particularly proud of a run that you've recorded... you could join in this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/virtual-races.418885/page-12

The medal has a clown on it


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> On a side note - If you're ever particularly proud of a run that you've recorded... you could join in this thread:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/virtual-races.418885/page-12
> 
> The medal has a clown on it


Oh definitely. Will be a while yet, but looking forward to getting in on the action


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh it sounds like everyone is doing really well! My last run was on Friday with my Lab (Poppy), she did really well - a lot easier than my GSD because she has no interest in other dogs. Unfortunately, since then I've done my back in carrying frozen dog food through the house and I think I'm coming down with a bug. Hoping to go out again tomorrow or Wednesday though. I think I've decided to stick to running with Poppy for now, hopefully I 'll get us both fit and then I can start properly with Djambo


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Really enjoying hearing everyone's run updates 

Today was my 6 week anniversary run 
We went back to my first route with the group run and I really noticed a difference 
Much more actual jogging for much longer stretches and at the end of the run is a small hill which 6 weeks ago I could barely walk up, today I walked up that hill chatting and laughing with the group


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazing Fleur - I'm so glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

SLB said:


> Amazing Fleur - I'm so glad you're enjoying it!


Thank you 
Now i'm a little faster Lilly is really getting into it- pulling into her harness and running  
Ludo long legs is still wondering what's going on - but at least he trots along next to Lilly and not pull her back; I think I need to get a lot faster before he needs to run too


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Christmas came early today with thanks to my lovely hubby 










I tried on a couple of inov8 and salmon but they didn't suit my foot shape and slipped at the back.
Now i'm weirdly looking forward to bad weather to create some slippy ground so I can try them out


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Christmas came early today with thanks to my lovely hubby
> 
> View attachment 288009
> 
> ...


Oooh, exciting!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm going to have to dust off my salomon speedcross shoes and get running again. Hopefully Bonnie won't mind I can just imagine her getting stood on


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

AlexPed2393 said:


> I'm going to have to dust off my salomon speedcross shoes and get running again. Hopefully Bonnie won't mind I can just imagine her getting stood on


I'm going to have to congratulate Fleur, she has definitely encouraged a few people to get up and out running.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I'm going to have to congratulate Fleur, she has definitely encouraged a few people to get up and out running.


 Definitely, making an office dweller like me feel lazy during my lunch break!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Really enjoying hearing everyone's run updates
> 
> Today was my 6 week anniversary run
> We went back to my first route with the group run and I really noticed a difference
> Much more actual jogging for much longer stretches and at the end of the run is a small hill which 6 weeks ago I could barely walk up, today I walked up that hill chatting and laughing with the group


Sounds as if you are actually enjoying this, you weirdo 

I've not been running much because I'm walking miles and miles, but I did have a little jog yesterday about half a kilometer, much much further than I've been able to do for a very long time, and what was even more surprising is, it wasn't my lungs that stopped me but my poor little over worked legs


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A little update 
Last week I believe was my 7 week anniversary and I jogged 5k non-stop 
It took me 49 minutes on hoggin paths so not true cross country although there was what I consider a long and evil gradient 

Today we went cross country so more technical plus I received lots of coaching so a few stops for pep talks 
And I got to run with a "real cani-cross" dog  - wow! what a difference it made, I was able to lengthen my stride and actually "run" 
At first someone else took Lilly and Ludo but they kept trying to get to me so I ended up with all 3 dogs for just over a mile.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Impressed


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> A little update
> Last week I believe was my 7 week anniversary and I jogged 5k non-stop
> It took me 49 minutes on hoggin paths so not true cross country although there was what I consider a long and evil gradient
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazing @Fleur well done!! And 3 dogs too! Next step is novice race 

We entered the Canicross Midlands race at Cliff Lakes on Saturday and had an amazing time - frozen but so much fun. We ran in the novice canicross which was 3km and was flat track or grass for the most but there was a long steepening up and down hill before the home stretch. I've just worked out our splits and despite me having flu a week before and walking up half the hill we beat our PB

Also got help dog wrangle on the start line for @SLB and @BlueJay which was great fun. Wished we done the whole weekend.
Couple of photos thanks to @SLB


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> Amazing @Fleur well done!! And 3 dogs too! Next step is novice race
> 
> We entered the Canicross Midlands race at Cliff Lakes on Saturday and had an amazing time - frozen but so much fun. We ran in the novice canicross which was 3km and was flat track or grass for the most but there was a long steepening up and down hill before the home stretch. I've just worked out our splits and despite me having flu a week before and walking up half the hill we beat our PB
> 
> ...


I'm always in need of Dog wrangling! Bloody Sol!

I ran scooter race so I didn't post it here. So glad I did run scooter though - couldn't have done the whole race on foot. Though did have to jump off and help up the hills the Open course had. So I was running, pushing 15kg whilst the dogs attempted to pull it too! Elevation was something like 200ft according to my watch.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Amazing @Fleur well done!! And 3 dogs too! Next step is novice race
> 
> We entered the Canicross Midlands race at Cliff Lakes on Saturday and had an amazing time - frozen but so much fun. We ran in the novice canicross which was 3km and was flat track or grass for the most but there was a long steepening up and down hill before the home stretch. I've just worked out our splits and despite me having flu a week before and walking up half the hill we beat our PB
> 
> ...


I love the close up of the dogs, they're having a blast!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I love the close up of the dogs, they're having a blast!


Team Ferret Prawn's were causing mayhem in the caravan the night before though! Louie just loved Nyx!


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

So I checked out the OS map for somewhere local to run - what an adventure! First thing I need to do is get better at map reading and understanding contour lines . We encountered pheasants, stiles (bit of a problem with big dogs), veeery steep slopes thick with slippy leaves, a veeery slippy footbridge so I ended up wading through a stream, veeery slippy tarmac with cross country trainers on. Somehow I managed to stay upright, even after tripping on tree roots . I was really pleased with my occasionally barky boy though, we had a jogger running towards us and say 'Good morning', we had a dog barking at us through a gate and we had an off lead dog come quite close (but did recall) and he was fine with all of it. He was becoming a bit hypervigilant by the end of the walk/run though, so we'll have quiet walks for the next couple of days. We also tested Belts'Braces coupler, which worked much better for both dogs than having separate leads (it's got a bit muddy now though ). It'll be a while before I'm brave enough to run with both dogs again though lol!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Props to you @Popadilly I did 2 dog yesterday for possibly the 3rd time in 2 years. I took sensible head Pen and Solpants out, need to work on Pen's confidence with running with another one of the dogs. She was all for it and Sol was shying off.

But I managed to stay upright, nearly didn't when I took Lou out on his own (Jack loose) jesus that dog has some bloody go in him. He, thankfully kept it steady for me until he saw a coot and then he just took off. I have clocked him getting me to 12mph before though!


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks @SLB - well done on staying upright too! I think I was a bit bonkers given the weather conditions really. I will do one dog at a time for a while, although they were fine with the pheasants, it's because I was prepared and gave a warning 'leave'. I'm always a bit edgy when I've got both, especially when I don't know where I'm going


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I haven't run with mine for a couple of weeks now, since they upended me into a thorn bush. I'm still waiting for my running belt to arrive, and have lost my nerve of running with both of them without a belt, especially as it's so slippy now. Somehow that fall did something to my shoulder and I don't trust myself to be able to hold on to them if they bolt again


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Urgh - didn't mean to 'like' what happened to you @MiffyMoo - I'm not surprised that knocked your confidence! The only reason I took both of mine was because I was exploring and knew I'd be out for a while, so I wouldn't have the energy to go out again straight after to walk the other one (I am going to have to get fitter!)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Popadilly said:


> Thanks @SLB - well done on staying upright too! I think I was a bit bonkers given the weather conditions really. I will do one dog at a time for a while, although they were fine with the pheasants, it's because I was prepared and gave a warning 'leave'. I'm always a bit edgy when I've got both, especially when I don't know where I'm going


My boys are ridiculous, even on the scooter the only words they listen too are directional - except stop!

Tomorrow night is fun, I have a mile beginners run planned followed by a 7km.


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

Popadilly said:


> So I checked out the OS map for somewhere local to run - what an adventure! First thing I need to do is get better at map reading and understanding contour lines . We encountered pheasants, stiles (bit of a problem with big dogs), veeery steep slopes thick with slippy leaves, a veeery slippy footbridge so I ended up wading through a stream, veeery slippy tarmac with cross country trainers on. Somehow I managed to stay upright, even after tripping on tree roots . I was really pleased with my occasionally barky boy though, we had a jogger running towards us and say 'Good morning', we had a dog barking at us through a gate and we had an off lead dog come quite close (but did recall) and he was fine with all of it. He was becoming a bit hypervigilant by the end of the walk/run though, so we'll have quiet walks for the next couple of days. We also tested Belts'Braces coupler, which worked much better for both dogs than having separate leads (it's got a bit muddy now though ). It'll be a while before I'm brave enough to run with both dogs again though lol!
> 
> View attachment 290880
> View attachment 290881


I love my exploring runs but tend to just take one dog as they are a bit strong together and stiles are much easier with one. When I run my two or three I stick to flat, not easy where I live. Sounds like my sort of run though, I love exploring off an OS map.


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, I've learnt my lesson @trio25  - I've got a few pulled muscles today! It's also really hilly where I am, I'd love to go running on the moors, but unfortunately my map reading isn't up to that. I think I might do a weekend course to make sure I know what I'm doing before exploring too far!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

@Kimmikins  This thread should help you a little.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

And also - More Miles on Amazon - highly under rated running gear but a lot of the Canicrossers have gotten on really well with their stuff.


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

Popadilly said:


> Yes, I've learnt my lesson @trio25  - I've got a few pulled muscles today! It's also really hilly where I am, I'd love to go running on the moors, but unfortunately my map reading isn't up to that. I think I might do a weekend course to make sure I know what I'm doing before exploring too far!


That's what I did, I used to do loads of hill walking when younger but I was rusty so went on a weekend course. It was brilliant and really helped my confidence. I love running on the moors, although yesterday I did stay a little lower as it was wet wet wet. It's the downhills that get me, if I run more than one dog I'm walking them slowly!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the race photo @Geolgrad

Well done @Popadilly for getting out and exploring  Sounds like you are doing well.
Where I am is pretty urban so we have pockets of "countryside " so it would be difficult for me to get lost  Although going out proper exploring @trio25 sounds like fun 

@SLB i'm very impressed you stayed upright 

@MiffyMoo - Ouch!! hope you recover quickly. Although at times I moan about being at a disadvantage to my running companions with bigger dogs at least I don't have to worry about them pulling me overy. I hope running one at a time builds your confidence back up 

I tend to only run twice a week so this week i've decided to add a 1 mile run in to my schedule - the hope is to work on quickening my pace I can't seem to break the 14 minute mile  (not sure if it will work as a training strategy so any advice welcome)

Lilly continues to enjoy it and really gets into pulling into her harness and is getting better at listening to commands.
Ludo still seems a little bemused by it all however our last group run he actually did a pit more pulling so i'm not giving up on him yet


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Love the race photo @Geolgrad
> 
> Well done @Popadilly for getting out and exploring  Sounds like you are doing well.
> Where I am is pretty urban so we have pockets of "countryside " so it would be difficult for me to get lost  Although going out proper exploring @trio25 sounds like fun
> ...


Unfortunately I can't run them one at a time - it's all or nothing . I'm still waiting for my belt from Indi, which is quite annoying, as I ordered it at the beginning of October. Once that arrives I'll feel much better, as I won't be taking the strain on my arms and won't be so unbalanced if they do decide to fly after a furry again


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> Unfortunately I can't run them one at a time - it's all or nothing . I'm still waiting for my belt from Indi, which is quite annoying, as I ordered it at the beginning of October. Once that arrives I'll feel much better, as I won't be taking the strain on my arms and won't be so unbalanced if they do decide to fly after a furry again


Fingers crossed the belt arrives soon 
I also have to take my 2 together (my fault but they now have terrible SA if both myself and one of them goes out and leaves the other one behind)


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Fingers crossed the belt arrives soon
> I also have to take my 2 together (my fault but they now have terrible SA if both myself and one of them goes out and leaves the other one behind)


That's exactly the problem I have. I'm also faaar too unfit to go out twice


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> That's exactly the problem I have. I'm also faaar too unfit to go out twice


I didn't want to admit to being to unfit/lazy 

It's difficult with the SA especially as I live in a small terrace, I really don't want to annoy the neighbours.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> I didn't want to admit to being to unfit/lazy
> 
> It's difficult with the SA especially as I live in a small terrace, I really don't want to annoy the neighbours.


My walls are so thin that I can hear my neighbour sneeze. She is also particularly grumpy, so I'm glad that I don't have barky dogs, but Dex howls when he's feeling scared


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

@Fleur - My physio made me a run schedule to help progress my speed and distance as the C25k didn't work for me (I don't run with headphones when with the dogs). Never increase by more than 10% a week and split your total weekly distance over 3 days. I couldn't get past 3km so was running 9km a week and we put together the following:
Mon - Mid distance (2.5km-3km)
Tues - No run
Wed - Fast short run (1-2km) - This isnt a sprint but it should be hard work. 
Thurs - No run
Fri - Long run (4-5km) - aim to run as much as possible ignoring time. 
Sat & Sun - Recovery days
I'm starting this again this week as we want to do a 2 day event and both races are 5km (@SLB might have to scrape me off the finish line).

@MiffyMoo - Im still waiting for our replacement harnesses which were ordered about the same time. Think the xmas rush is early.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> @Fleur - My physio made me a run schedule to help progress my speed and distance as the C25k didn't work for me (I don't run with headphones when with the dogs). Never increase by more than 10% a week and split your total weekly distance over 3 days. I couldn't get past 3km so was running 9km a week and we put together the following:
> Mon - Mid distance (2.5km-3km)
> Tues - No run
> Wed - Fast short run (1-2km) - This isnt a sprint but it should be hard work.
> ...


You need to start making harnesses and belts!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> @Fleur - My physio made me a run schedule to help progress my speed and distance as the C25k didn't work for me (I don't run with headphones when with the dogs). Never increase by more than 10% a week and split your total weekly distance over 3 days. I couldn't get past 3km so was running 9km a week and we put together the following:
> Mon - Mid distance (2.5km-3km)
> Tues - No run
> Wed - Fast short run (1-2km) - This isnt a sprint but it should be hard work.
> ...


Just read the rest of your post - try and do some weights on your non-running days. It sounds wrong, but you will see such an improvement in your performance once you do. You don't even need to join a gym, you can easily do it with things around the house, dogs... etc.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Just read the rest of your post - try and do some weights on your non-running days. It sounds wrong, but you will see such an improvement in your performance once you do. You don't even need to join a gym, you can easily do it with things around the house, dogs... etc.


I've been looking a getting a kettlebell for the rest days and I'm back on with the physio torture stretches again (stupid hips and knees)


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you @Geolgrad 
Good to know my instinct to do a short run seems about right 
@MiffyMoo I need to start doing something to build my strength but I really hate exercise I only cope with the jogging because I do it with the dogs


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> I've been looking a getting a kettlebell for the rest days and I'm back on with the physio torture stretches again (stupid hips and knees)


Check with your physio before splashing out on a kettlebell. I have never used one, but I think you use your knees an awful lot with them. I quite fancy getting myself some girly dumbbells

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gold-Coast...&qid=1479815919&sr=1-15&keywords=dumbbell+set


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Thank you @Geolgrad
> Good to know my instinct to do a short run seems about right
> @MiffyMoo I need to start doing something to build my strength but I really hate exercise I only cope with the jogging because I do it with the dogs


I hear you. I think the only motivation to do the weights is the knowledge that it will make your running easier


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Love the race photo @Geolgrad
> 
> Well done @Popadilly for getting out and exploring  Sounds like you are doing well.
> Where I am is pretty urban so we have pockets of "countryside " so it would be difficult for me to get lost  Although going out proper exploring @trio25 sounds like fun
> ...


Get a bigger dog 

I have never actually tried a mile on my own, I'd be interested to see what it is, might do that soon! 
My average mile with a dog is about 7 minutes. Lou's had me going faster, he's clocked me at 12mph before though!  A friend has just raced the Euros at Thetford. She's 53 and did a 5km in 15:01 (I think) - madness!

I'm forcing @Geolgrad to do 5k races  But I know roughly what course they'll use so I know she'll be fine, it's mainly flat. It's a different rule set though, this race is sled dogs rather than Canicross. So unlike most races, these people just entertain us. We'll be seeing 2-8 dog teams going out.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@SLB that is exactly what my running group leader said 
5km in 15 minutes is amazing!!!
I'd be happy if I can eventually get down to a 10 minute mile  (and complete the 2nd and 3rd mile at a similar pace to ultimately finish 5km in under 35 minutes - my current goal is 45 minutes, fastest i've done so far is 48)


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> I'm forcing @Geolgrad to do 5k races  But I know roughly what course they'll use so I know she'll be fine, it's mainly flat. It's a different rule set though, this race is sled dogs rather than Canicross. So unlike most races, these people just entertain us. We'll be seeing 2-8 dog teams going out.


Is this your way of getting free gear? Torture her to the point where she promises you a new bungee every month if you'll just let her rest?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Is this your way of getting free gear? Torture her to the point where she promises you a new bungee every month if you'll just let her rest?


Not quite. I just think she's done with 3.5k's she can move up to 5km now.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> Not quite. I just think she's done with 3.5k's she can move up to 5km now.


It's definitely an idea though


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

:Hilarious:Hilarious @MiffyMoo I dont think you far wrong. But seriously though it is time we tackled a 5km as a team and cant wait to see the rig races as I've not seen them before. 
I find it fascinating to see the variety of dogs competing and always on the look out for the smaller (shorter) teams 
@Fleur my 2016 resolution was 30min 5km. In September we were at 35min so still a fair bit of work to do over the next 6 weeks


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Our Indi-dog range (double width chest houdini) arrived last night Wooo!!!
So was figured it'd be rude not to test drive them... and my new head torch! 
Team FP's first torchlight run


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Our Indi-dog range (double width chest houdini) arrived last night Wooo!!!
> So was figured it'd be rude not to test drive them... and my new head torch!
> Team FP's first torchlight run
> View attachment 291180


You're very brave! I don't dare take mine out in the dark as I would spend the whole time flat on my face.

Photos of the harnesses please!


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Unfortunately I can't run them one at a time - it's all or nothing . I'm still waiting for my belt from Indi, which is quite annoying, as I ordered it at the beginning of October. Once that arrives I'll feel much better, as I won't be taking the strain on my arms and won't be so unbalanced if they do decide to fly after a furry again


I have three now and if I run them together it has to be on the flat, difficult where I live, so I have to feel guilty and they take it in turns. Does mean I run more as I often run one, then run two straight after.


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

Fleur said:


> Love the race photo @Geolgrad
> 
> Well done @Popadilly for getting out and exploring  Sounds like you are doing well.
> Where I am is pretty urban so we have pockets of "countryside " so it would be difficult for me to get lost  Although going out proper exploring @trio25 sounds like fun


I'm in the Peak District, lots of places I could easily get lost!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Say your prayers for @Geolgrad for this weekend. I've talked her into doing a 5km race - 2 in fact, Saturday and Sunday! 
Only, she's running Pen instead of the Ferret Prawns. 
She's just getting over tonsillitis too..

She might die!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

@MiffyMoo you been out in your new gear yet?


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> Say your prayers for @Geolgrad for this weekend. I've talked her into doing a 5km race - 2 in fact, Saturday and Sunday!
> Only, she's running Pen instead of the Ferret Prawns.
> She's just getting over tonsillitis too..
> 
> She might die!


Its true! I'm mad! I might die. :Wtf:Inpain
Well I'm not sure how I'm going to manage the drive home on Sunday though  Haven't ran 5km since September and never 2 in 2 days ... oh lord!

@MiffyMoo Here's our harnesses (and new collars):


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> @MiffyMoo you been out in your new gear yet?


I have! We went out yesterday morning. I'm not keen on the karabiner, so think I'll do away with that and just attach the leads directly to the belt. Other than that, I felt far more confident, knowing that when they gallop after a squirrel, it won't wrench my bad shoulder


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Its true! I'm mad! I might die. :Wtf:Inpain
> Well I'm not sure how I'm going to manage the drive home on Sunday though  Haven't ran 5km since September and never 2 in 2 days ... oh lord!
> 
> @MiffyMoo Here's our harnesses (and new collars):
> View attachment 292467


I love them! Did you make the harnesses?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I have! We went out yesterday morning. I'm not keen on the karabiner, so think I'll do away with that and just attach the leads directly to the belt. Other than that, I felt far more confident, knowing that when they gallop after a squirrel, it won't wrench my bad shoulder


NOOOO don't do that! You'll wreck the webbing quicker!

I will double check for you, but I believe this is the one that was recommended to me by someone who runs using carabiners. I tried it and it was light. And she said it'd had 5 guys on it (rock climbing demo  )

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/north-ridge-k1n-alpha-screwgate-p263298


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

This may sound stupid, but how do you get your dogs to run and run and not stop and sniff?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Muttly said:


> This may sound stupid, but how do you get your dogs to run and run and not stop and sniff?


Not a stupid question at all.

Generally a lot of dogs take to it really well as you're giving them a job and you're going their pace. But if they struggle to stay focused, going out with someone to "chase" is a good way to get them into it. Running them where you don't walk helps too as they won't know where all the good sniffs are.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SLB said:


> Not a stupid question at all.
> 
> Generally a lot of dogs take to it really well as you're giving them a job and you're going their pace. But if they struggle to stay focused, going out with someone to "chase" is a good way to get them into it. Running them where you don't walk helps too as they won't know where all the good sniffs are.


I do get him to run, but it's usually along side me. Sometimes he will race off ahead of me though - great! Then come to an immediate halt! because he found something to sniff and I nearly fall on him


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Muttly said:


> I do get him to run, but it's usually along side me. Sometimes he will race off ahead of me though - great! Then come to an immediate halt! because he found something to sniff and I nearly fall on him


Then I'd say he needs someone to chase, someone to keep him focused. If you can get someone to cycle/run in front of you and do short sprints where he's encouraged to run - he'll soon get the idea. Mine did start to get their favourite toys at the end of training runs so that they didn't slow down at the end. There was a toy at the end. That kept them going.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SLB said:


> Then I'd say he needs someone to chase, someone to keep him focused. If you can get someone to cycle/run in front of you and do short sprints where he's encouraged to run - he'll soon get the idea. Mine did start to get their favourite toys at the end of training runs so that they didn't slow down at the end. There was a toy at the end. That kept them going.


Thank you for your help SLB  Muttly loves to chase people, so that part should be easy!

Everytime I see @Geolgrad 's pair I think maybe we can do this.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> NOOOO don't do that! You'll wreck the webbing quicker!
> 
> I will double check for you, but I believe this is the one that was recommended to me by someone who runs using carabiners. I tried it and it was light. And she said it'd had 5 guys on it (rock climbing demo  )
> 
> http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/north-ridge-k1n-alpha-screwgate-p263298


Thanks for that. I'll replace my current, quite heavy one, with this


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> This may sound stupid, but how do you get your dogs to run and run and not stop and sniff?


I'd like the answer to that too :Shifty


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Thank you for your help SLB  Muttly loves to chase people, so that part should be easy!
> 
> Everytime I see @Geolgrad 's pair I think maybe we can do this.


Of course you can do this!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Thank you for your help SLB  Muttly loves to chase people, so that part should be easy!
> 
> Everytime I see @Geolgrad 's pair I think maybe we can do this.


Muttly will make a great canicross dog. We're not fast but they love it so I keep going  
We had the stop-sniffs-wees when we started but they are now only allowed during warm up and cool down. If they try during a run then a preemptive "On by" is shouted and usually it refocuses them. Works better on Nyx than Hera. 
As @SLB said try with someone running ahead and lots of praise when running in right direction and pulling.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Use your commands/aids on your walks too: Left/Right/Onby/Stop...STOP#*$


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> Say your prayers for @Geolgrad for this weekend. I've talked her into doing a 5km race - 2 in fact, Saturday and Sunday!
> Only, she's running Pen instead of the Ferret Prawns.
> She's just getting over tonsillitis too..
> 
> She might die!


We will definitely need photographic evidence @Geolgrad


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Use your commands/aids on your walks too: Left/Right/Onby/Stop...STOP#*$


I had to do this yesterday. Dex responded immediately and gave me his "why are you shouting?" Look. Lola is Lola and apparently Lola is deaf


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Geolgrad said:


> Use your commands/aids on your walks too: Left/Right/Onby/Stop...STOP#*$


:Hilarious 
I knew there was a reason I taught him Stop


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> We will definitely need photographic evidence @Geolgrad


I'm sure there will be - whether I like it or not 
Looking forward to running with a big dog for the 1st time, its going to be an experience that's for certain and I'm hoping it will help me decide what dog No3 will be next year.

Looking forward to seeing all the other types of cani-sport too. The 4 dog rigs will be fun


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> I'm sure there will be - whether I like it or not
> Looking forward to running with a big dog for the 1st time, its going to be an experience that's for certain and I'm hoping it will help me decide what dog No3 will be next year.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the other types of cani-sport too. The 4 dog rigs will be fun


Pen's not a big dog - can give you a pointer if you want big!

There's 6 & I think 8 dog teams too.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> Pen's not a big dog - can give you a pointer if you want big!
> 
> There's 6 & I think 8 dog teams too.


She's bigger than my two combined


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> She's bigger than my two combined


She's 22kg!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> She's 22kg!


 thats the same as 4 FPs!!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Me and my OH are going to be one of "those" people...we've just downloaded the couch to 5k app! We plan to do it together, and then I'm hoping to piggyback off of it to try Canicross with Fidget.

Any tips? And good luck/don't fall on your face vibes are always welcome :Smug


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Kimmikins said:


> Me and my OH are going to be one of "those" people...we've just downloaded the couch to 5k app! We plan to do it together, and then I'm hoping to piggyback off of it to try Canicross with Fidget.
> 
> Any tips? And good luck/don't fall on your face vibes are always welcome :Smug


Dynamic stretches before you set off, get those muscles warmed up.

A nice brisk warm up walk.

Go slower than you think. You should be able to talk in short sentences. If you hey tired slow down, keep running just s l o w it down. You might find yourself running slower than you can walk but that's OK.

It is OK to repeat weeks or days if you don't feel ready but trust that the couch 2 5k programme is really well designed so you can do it.

You may find it helps to eat something/not eat something/ or avoid certain foods before a run. I like bananas for an energy boost without making me feel sick but everyone has something that works best for them.

Layers in this cold weather are best. Depending on your fitness you will generate a lot of heat but may get chilly on the long walks/cool down walk.

Always have your contact details and phone on you. Better safe than sorry.

If you feel like you cannot run another step be reassured that your body can still physically do it ( medical emergencies aside) but your brain in putting the brakes on. The trick is to persuade the brain that all is OK. Distract yourself with the scenery/a good chat/deciding on your weekend plans/making to the next s#dding lamppost/bush/paving stone.

The first five minutes of the run your legs and the rest of you might feel terrible but you will begin to feel better as you settle into a rhythm.

Breathing. concentrate on breathing in and out steadily and consistently. I do a breath in over two strides and out the same but whatever works for you. Try to avoid shallow breaths. I find deep breaths will help with cramp.

You will probably get cramp/blisters/muscle ache/wonder why you are running in hail/a force 9 gail/have idiots shout comments at you ( perhaps it's just me ?)

Don't rim before you can walk / run - short strides with high cadence are best and work on your form ( body posture and foot strike) don't over stride and if possible land more midfoot than heel.

And....have fun.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> Me and my OH are going to be one of "those" people...we've just downloaded the couch to 5k app! We plan to do it together, and then I'm hoping to piggyback off of it to try Canicross with Fidget.
> 
> Any tips? And good luck/don't fall on your face vibes are always welcome :Smug


I love this post! I really hope it'll help Fidget as it did Sol and so many other nervous dogs I know who do this sport!

As above really, however running with a dog is slightly different than running on your own. The belt will automatically bring your hips forward and for the first few times you do feel off kilter. Don't panic - just go with it. It is important to find the perfect kit for you. I started out in a walking belt that sat on my hips, with leg loops - I ended up with knee and hip pain. I then moved onto a nappy style belt and as it cups my buttocks (snigger), I feel less off balance, there is no hip pain anymore and it's just comfortable for me. I've tried other styles of belt that have a strap across the bottom, but I've not found them to be as comfortable.

Next up is your bungee - you need to find the right style bungee/line for you. I prefer short, no more than 1m lines and I prefer a bungee insert rather than a full bungee line. And I have to say - so do my dogs. I prefer to feel the pull, that way I can tell if the dogs are putting in too much work (and I'm slacking) or if they're shying off pulling; then I can assess whether it's just them needing a rest or they've injured themselves in some way. I find full bungee lines a bit unpredictable they just stretch and keep stretching IMO.

Harnesses are very dog specific also. For Fidget I'd go with a shorter style one like the DC short or the Non Stop half - purely because if he tries to back out - they're not the easiest to get out of. But again - it's totally up to him.

I'll try and find out some events near yourself and PM them to you so you can pop along, have a watch, chat to people who do the sport and maybe buy kit from any vendors who are there - trying it first of course.

And good luck - try not to fall on your face!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

We are also starting couch to 5k once we have sorted some decent footwear. My OH has said he will do it with me although I'm not planning on canicross as Chevy is too old and broken to cope with it. Mainly I want to improve my fitness so that I have a better chance of keeping up with Sparkle at agility without wanting to die at the end of the lesson!

We do feel that Chev will be OK for the first few weeks of the programme so were thinking of taking her with us for them (and the vet has OKed it) but would we be better off leaving her at home if the belt makes a difference to your posture? I already have a ManMat belt that I use as a walking belt so was going to use that.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome @Kimmikins 
I'm sure you will be fine 
I'm attempting to teach my 2 commands - left, right, go on. Plus leave is useful followed up with a direction to get their minds back on the running.

I've lacked time and motivation with my change of job followed by the Christmas break so I really need to give my self a kick and get back out there.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Maria_1986 is Chev likely to pull?
I would of thought you would probably be OK anyway as the first part of couch potato is short jogs with lots of walking.
My 2 are small and haven't pulled so I used my walking belt, they are starting to get the idea of canicross now and Lilly is leaning into her harness so I will be upgrading to a proper running belt.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Fleur said:


> @Maria_1986 is Chev likely to pull?
> I would of thought you would probably be OK anyway as the first part of couch potato is short jogs with lots of walking.
> My 2 are small and haven't pulled so I used my walking belt, they are starting to get the idea of canicross now and Lilly is leaning into her harness so I will be upgrading to a proper running belt.


Thanks for your reply  She will pull a little bit possibly while we are walking, not sure if she will be fast enough to really pull while we are attempting to run. I think mine might be a proper running belt rather than a walking belt (its this one https://www.manmat.cz/en/products-ski-belt-simple-race-detail-266 ) not sure if that makes a difference?

Of course this is all assuming I don't trip over my own feet and break something on our first time out!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Maria_1986 it took Ludo some time to work out I wanted him to run ahead as I had spent so much time teaching him to walk nicely on a loose lead.
And I often trip over them when they suddenly decide they need the toilet mid run or spot a squirrel 

I'm looking at getting a belt like this
http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/canicross/canicross-waistbelts/neewa-canicross-waist-belt.html
My running group leader has something similar and I like the way it moves the pulling force from your waist to your hips.
However different styles suit different people.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone who uses a c 2 5k app can you recommend one to @moggie14

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/couch-to-5k.439293/


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Fleur said:


> @Maria_1986 it took Ludo some time to work out I wanted him to run ahead as I had spent so much time teaching him to walk nicely on a loose lead.
> And I often trip over them when they suddenly decide they need the toilet mid run or spot a squirrel


LLW is forever a work in progress with Chevy! I'm very lucky that I normally have an empty dog in the first 5-10 mins of a walk and she doesn't often stop to go again in the winter, she will stop to sniff she already knows a 'walk on' cue which I am hoping will be good enough. We will try it and see what happens. Planning on going shoe shopping today so hopefully will make a 1st attempt tomorrow if its not too icey


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Anyone who uses a c 2 5k app can you recommend one to @moggie14
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/couch-to-5k.439293/


Aw thanks very much!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Aw thanks very much!


I use rundouble.

I have Android.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks @kittih  I'll take a look at that one x


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

kittih said:


> Dynamic stretches before you set off, get those muscles warmed up.
> 
> A nice brisk warm up walk.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for all of that, that's amazing! Lots of stuff to practice and research. I'm hoping it's fun...that's why I've convinced my OH to keep me company.



SLB said:


> I love this post! I really hope it'll help Fidget as it did Sol and so many other nervous dogs I know who do this sport!
> 
> As above really, however running with a dog is slightly different than running on your own. The belt will automatically bring your hips forward and for the first few times you do feel off kilter. Don't panic - just go with it. It is important to find the perfect kit for you. I started out in a walking belt that sat on my hips, with leg loops - I ended up with knee and hip pain. I then moved onto a nappy style belt and as it cups my buttocks (snigger), I feel less off balance, there is no hip pain anymore and it's just comfortable for me. I've tried other styles of belt that have a strap across the bottom, but I've not found them to be as comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the prod  I've been considering it since you suggested it, and the new year seemed like a good time to start a show I hope to go on.

Current plan is to focus on running first, and then coming up to spring start looking at Canicross...does that sound sensible?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> Wow, thanks for all of that, that's amazing! Lots of stuff to practice and research. I'm hoping it's fun...that's why I've convinced my OH to keep me company.
> 
> Thank you for the prod  I've been considering it since you suggested it, and the new year seemed like a good time to start a show I hope to go on.
> 
> Current plan is to focus on running first, and then coming up to spring start looking at Canicross...does that sound sensible?


Very sensible! Haha - I just started out with mile canicrosses and went on from there - my own couch to whatever!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

After an unfortunate incident yesterday i strongly recommend having a phone with you, especially if out alone, and keep it on your upper body (less likely to get damaged if you slip.
Was out for a nye run in local woods trails yesterday when I slipped/tripped/lapse in concentration caused me to go over on my ankle (yes @SLB the same one as race day). I stupidly didn't take my phone as I didn't have any pockets (too warm for jacket) and I was half km from the car. Thankfully I could walk it off but certainly an eye opener.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ouch and what a fright @Geolgrad
I hope you're not seriously hurt and you are back on your running feet very soon.

I use a Spibelt to hold my phone and keys - I wear it with the pouch to the front so fingers crossed my phone will stay safe.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a whole month since i've been out for a run due to change of job/hours, lack of motivation, christmas etc
So I went out today and really didn't enjoy it 
Ended up cutting my run short.
However upon reflection I bothered to get out there, it's been a month and yes i've lost ground but i'm further along than I was 6 months ago, we all have bad days and part way through I did manage a whole half a mile before slowing to a walk.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

@Fleur definitely good that you got out, you're lapping everyone at home on their sofas  I've only been out once over the 2 week school holidays so I'm hoping it's not too much of a shock when I go out again. I'm not really canicrossing at the moment as I want Pippin to be 18 months (he's nearly 16). I have jogged with him a couple of times but he was off lead and my pace is barely faster than walking


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you @evel-lin  
I'm feeling more positive about getting out again later this week.
I'm sure you will be fine 
I also "run" slower than I walk - I can't seem to get under a 15 minute mile takes me 50 minutes to run 3 miles and 45 to walk it


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

You've done more than me @Fleur! Trying to find a good time to start but then something crops up


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I did it! My first day of C25K! So proud of myself


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done @Kimmikins 
@Fleur - we all have those days where its just not as much fun. I tend to get them once a month or so but sometimes the pups get it too. We usually have a short fast run followed by a mooch or practice start and stop with sprints in those occasions. 
Ankle is still sore so looks like we're not running for at least another week. Thankfully OH has let me use his exercise bike in the meantime but its not the same.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kimmikins said:


> I did it! My first day of C25K! So proud of myself


Well done you


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Joining in on this thread as I may be starting canicross with Axel. We are going to a free taster session on Sunday to see how it goes. I have done a few short (1-1.5mile) runs with him over the summer but i run him on a ruffwear lead which sits on my waist so he stays beside me rather than going in front. I'm not sure how he will do if he needs to be in front...


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

You're all doing better than me!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> You're all doing better than me!


You're poorly. You'll be out and doing sub 20 minute 5km in no time.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Joining in on this thread as I may be starting canicross with Axel. We are going to a free taster session on Sunday to see how it goes. I have done a few short (1-1.5mile) runs with him over the summer but i run him on a ruffwear lead which sits on my waist so he stays beside me rather than going in front. I'm not sure how he will do if he needs to be in front...


Yay, I'm loving how the sport is grabbing more and more people's attention. 
If you're running with other dogs I'm sure Axel will soon realise what his job is.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> Yay, I'm loving how the sport is grabbing more and more people's attention.
> If you're running with other dogs I'm sure Axel will soon realise what his job is.


I think it's getting more popular as more clubs are getting set up. In Scotland there's a handful and there's one trainer who's been working really hard to promote it for the last couple of years. She runs classes in a few different places every week and I was keen to try it for a while now but the place/time was very unsuitable for me. But since there's a free trial class so near me and on a Sunday morning I thought it's a great chance to give it a shot!
I'm more worried about him bothering other dogs to be honest... I'm afraid that he might see it as a play time and just try to engage others in a game. Well, we'll see. I really wan to get into it if my old injuries let me... and then sign up for a Ruffdugger in summer


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

@Geolgrad I'm booked to do 10k next Monday. 4 dogs to run, 2 of us to do it. So myself and my friend will be taking her dog and Pen, then my boys! 



shadowmare said:


> I think it's getting more popular as more clubs are getting set up. In Scotland there's a handful and there's one trainer who's been working really hard to promote it for the last couple of years. She runs classes in a few different places every week and I was keen to try it for a while now but the place/time was very unsuitable for me. But since there's a free trial class so near me and on a Sunday morning I thought it's a great chance to give it a shot!
> I'm more worried about him bothering other dogs to be honest... I'm afraid that he might see it as a play time and just try to engage others in a game. Well, we'll see. I really wan to get into it if my old injuries let me... and then sign up for a Ruffdugger in summer


Back in the summer - before it got incredibly warm, I ran with someone who had a collie who would try to turn and herd and play with other dogs on walks etc. Within the mile we ran, he managed to pass other dogs without that, follow me and Pen and even run beside Pen without much hassle... That was his first outing and only a mile.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> @Geolgrad I'm booked to do 10k next Monday. 4 dogs to run, 2 of us to do it. So myself and my friend will be taking her dog and Pen, then my boys!


10k after that cold! you crazy lady. Are you running 2-dog or just swapping after 5k?


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

Just seen a Facebook post about a beginner canicross fun run fairly near me in Seaham on 21st Jan. I think I'm going to go do it, it's only 2 miles and not a race but good for a first try I think. Will be good to get an idea of how things work and blow out the Xmas cobwebs!! Although I'll probably go out for a jog with the dog on Sunday to remind her how it goes and hopefully try out the running belt and harness I've ordered.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> 10k after that cold! you crazy lady. Are you running 2-dog or just swapping after 5k?


Alfie and Pen first, then Sol and Lou.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> Alfie and Pen first, then Sol and Lou.


Plenty of tow then  I'm still out of action this week - which sucks considering how cold its been (Like running in the cold).

@morphtastic I saw the Seaham run yesterday. Hopefully my ankle will be ok and we might go too. Otherwise I'll be organising some beginner sessions with Tees Valley Canicross


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Second run completed today...found it harder than my first attempt but still didn't hate it!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kimmikins said:


> Second run completed today...found it harder than my first attempt but still didn't hate it!


Well done 

I went out this morning - still a short run of under 3 miles but feeling so much better about it all than I was the beginning of the week 
The lovely lady that runs with me when she can was very encouraging and has come up with a little training plan for me to follow - going to be taking it back a bit and building back up again slowly


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

So me and Axel had our taster session today and both really enjoyed it. Well, I did. He? I'm not sure if he enjoyed it or he just ran because that's what I told him to do and everyone else was doing it!  The beginning wasn't great for me as he was getting very frustrated with all the standing around for good 20 minutes for all the new people (including us) to be kitted out with harnesses, belts etc. My usually quiet dog was getting increasingly whinier and louder so it was a relief for me when we actually started moving! To my surprise we were pretty good and stayed in the trio at the front of the group. He was happy to be running ahead with just a few attempts at sniffs and marking, and only got distracted by other dogs when they showed interest in interacting with him. Unfortunately, my knee was absolutely buggered after it even though we only did a little bit over 1.5 mile  so now I'm having a pity party on the couch. Won't be joining the classes until March as all nearby classes are either very late on a work day and further than I want to drive or are closer but are same day/time OR the day before our agility class! So I will focus on building up my knee and hopefully have a go at a proper class when I'm ready as I did actually enjoy it!


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

We went out for a run today. Tried out the new harnesses, belts and leads. All the kit seemed to work ok but I was knackered!!! 3 mile loop around our local lake and back home. Back in October I could do it in around 35mins without the dog, I think it took around 40 mins today with me being unfit and the dog poo break!!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Do clubs let you trial equipment and stuff? I'm a long way off introducing Fidgey yet, but what kind of things should I start introducing? I've seen @MiffyMoo teaching directions...where do I even begin!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Kimmikins said:


> Do clubs let you trial equipment and stuff? I'm a long way off introducing Fidgey yet, but what kind of things should I start introducing? I've seen @MiffyMoo teaching directions...where do I even begin!


Well, the club that I was with today is sort of a large company. It has several 'leaders' for classes in different areas of West of Scotland. So when you go to your class you can either bring your own kit or you can borrow their own. The trainer today had loads of different harnesses and belts. I've been looking at stuff online today so while I'd want to get my own after starting, I'll first try Axel in a few different harnesses. They're not cheap so I want to choose one that I like the fit and quality of. 
I think most clubs generally have different ability level groups? I know this club has mixed ability classes and higher groups, and in the mixed ability you wouldn't be expected to already have 100% of commands as that's what the classes are for.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

shadowmare said:


> Well, the club that I was with today is sort of a large company. It has several 'leaders' for classes in different areas of West of Scotland. So when you go to your class you can either bring your own kit or you can borrow their own. The trainer today had loads of different harnesses and belts. I've been looking at stuff online today so while I'd want to get my own after starting, I'll first try Axel in a few different harnesses. They're not cheap so I want to choose one that I like the fit and quality of.
> I think most clubs generally have different ability level groups? I know this club has mixed ability classes and higher groups, and in the mixed ability you wouldn't be expected to already have 100% of commands as that's what the classes are for.


Thanks for that  I have no idea what to expect so any information I can get beforehand will make it seem less terrifying...hopefully!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I believe most groups will have a "kit bag" @Kimmikins. I have the Tees Valley bag and its slowly growing in size when i can afford a new piece or i see a bargain  Always good to find a group who has one as then you can try a few harnesses, line and belts before committing the money.
Best thing to do at the moment is to get the commands in place - directions, go, slow and most important STOP - but arguably probably the hardest lol. I use these on everyday walks and when we have longline runs too.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Geolgrad said:


> I believe most groups will have a "kit bag" @Kimmikins. I have the Tees Valley bag and its slowly growing in size when i can afford a new piece or i see a bargain  Always good to find a group who has one as then you can try a few harnesses, line and belts before committing the money.
> Best thing to do at the moment is to get the commands in place - directions, go, slow and most important STOP - but arguably probably the hardest lol. I use these on everyday walks and when we have longline runs too.


Is there anywhere online that has some good ways of teaching the commands? Especially from behind?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kimmikins said:


> Is there anywhere online that has some good ways of teaching the commands? Especially from behind?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!


The way i've been doing it is 2 fold:
Stood with the dogs or walking on a loose lead toss a treat to sttaight ahead or to the left or right and say either straight on, left or right.
When running and they are out in front say the same commands but left or right get a gentle movement in the appropriate direction to help them along.
They already know wait so I use that.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Fleur said:


> The way i've been doing it is 2 fold:
> Stood with the dogs or walking on a loose lead toss a treat to sttaight ahead or to the left or right and say either straight on, left or right.
> When running and they are out in front say the same commands but left or right get a gentle movement in the appropriate direction to help them along.
> They already know wait so I use that.


That's a great place to start from, thanks


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Still trying to get my dogs to go ahead of me without turning to look at me all the time, they are getting better but look round if I speak. We're still taking it slowly but We did get a good pace for a bit yesterday. It was raining heavily and we got very muddy but loved it.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I love running in the rain, never thought I would but theres something quite therapeutic about it. Typically mine hate the rain so runs are usually shortened.
Hoping to get a run in tonight, first since NYE ankle incident. Then I'm leading a beginners run on saturday. Heres hoping its not too icy.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

rockdot said:


> Still trying to get my dogs to go ahead of me without turning to look at me all the time, they are getting better but look round if I speak. We're still taking it slowly but We did get a good pace for a bit yesterday. It was raining heavily and we got very muddy but loved it.
> 
> View attachment 297060


Could they be turning back all the time, because the leach is pulling on their harnesses? The way they are twisted in the photo does not look particularly comfortable...


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

shadowmare said:


> Could they be turning back all the time, because the leach is pulling on their harnesses? The way they are twisted in the photo does not look particularly comfortable...


No, it's just if I speak to them. The harnesses don't seem to twist, they are new ones that fit well (just over a week old), I think they look sloped to one side in the pick because of the angle of their shoulders and opposite strides (they seem to be mirroring their stride in the pic). The line is a bungee too although it doesn't look like it in the blurry pic .


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

rockdot said:


> No, it's just if I speak to them. The harnesses don't seem to twist, they are new ones that fit well (just over a week old), I think they look sloped to one side in the pick because of the angle of their shoulders and opposite strides (they seem to be mirroring their stride in the pic). The line is a bungee too although it doesn't look like it in the blurry pic .


The harnesses twist because your coupler isn't long enough.

This a DC line specifically designed for 2 dogs. Note how long the coupler is and how neither harness is twisted. 
Lou (bottom right) isn't putting any effort in so his has dropped to the side slightly, but the neck piece is still straight meaning there would be no discomfort or possible damage.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Saturday was the first run with Tees Valley Canicross for 2017. It was a beautifully sunny morning but it was freezing and still patches of snow on the ground.
After a short wait in the car park, where I'd arranged to start, I had a message to say that the other members had arrived in the car park at the other end of the route - Doh! Ok not all bad, so I set off to meet them halfway. Eventually found them 1km from the other car park and one had forgetten her trainers - wasnt not our morning  Brief natter and then I had to make the trek back to our car. 
Our original route was 4km - we ended up doing 7.5km! mixture was walk, jog and a few sprints for interval training we had most of the route to ourselves. We were blessed with a flyby from a buzzard - though I think he may have been eyeing up Hera as lunch 








Snow dogs








All tuckered out


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

We went out and did 5km around our local lake on Sunday. Usually hubbie and I run our own dogs, I run Tori who is 9 today (happy birthday angel!) and he runs his dog Bow who is 5 next week and is high energy. Last week he was a bit frustrated with me because I was slow and really tired after our xmas break. So this Sunday I said, lets swap dogs for a change. Wow!! The difference having a dog that actually pulls is awesome!! Last sunday I could only manage 12minute miles and i was knackered, this Sunday with the powerhouse Bow, i did the first 2 miles both under 10.30 each, I felt like I was flying. I just lengthened my stride and told him to go steady on the down hills, we swapped back for the last mile because Tori was getting tired with that pace and did 12 minute last mile. Hubbie admitted that he hadn't realised how much Bow helped him and how little Tori helps me. I told him just to wait til next year when the puppy is old enough to train and his dog is 6 then we'll see who can run faster!!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

morphtastic said:


> We went out and did 5km around our local lake on Sunday. Usually hubbie and I run our own dogs, I run Tori who is 9 today (happy birthday angel!) and he runs his dog Bow who is 5 next week and is high energy. Last week he was a bit frustrated with me because I was slow and really tired after our xmas break. So this Sunday I said, lets swap dogs for a change. Wow!! The difference having a dog that actually pulls is awesome!! Last sunday I could only manage 12minute miles and i was knackered, this Sunday with the powerhouse Bow, i did the first 2 miles both under 10.30 each, I felt like I was flying. I just lengthened my stride and told him to go steady on the down hills, we swapped back for the last mile because Tori was getting tired with that pace and did 12 minute last mile. Hubbie admitted that he hadn't realised how much Bow helped him and how little Tori helps me. I told him just to wait til next year when the puppy is old enough to train and his dog is 6 then we'll see who can run faster!!!


My 6, nearly 7 year old can pull me a lot more than my 3 & 4 year olds  Partly the reason I don't run with him. He's had me at 12mph before and that was scary. He's far too strong for me.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We went out for a full 5km this morning - not done this for a while so there was a lot of walking 

I thought I would try and be technically advanced today and set 2 apps on my phone 
One to record total time/distance and the other to record only running time.
Whilst I failed to set the second app up correctly it was interesting to see the results.
I will be using the second app in future I think -4 minutes faster according to that one


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

We went to a canicross fun run at Seaham on Saturday. It was a 2 mile loop so shorter than we usually do but infinitely more hilly and muddy than we're used to!! Hubbie and Bow disappeared off into the sunset and we settled into the middle of the runners. I was worried about how Tori would manage in amongst other dogs as she's not the most social of girls but she was great. She even pulled more because we were chasing strange dogs!! Nice people and nice dogs. I'm hooked!!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

@morphtastic glad you had a great time. We couldnt make it in the end as my ankle is still giving me jip. Saw the photos and you all looked to be having fun.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't believe I'm actually missing all the mud from last year (a little bit)! We've had permanent and ridiculously thick frost for weeks! I find it too painful to run on so haven't been out for ages 
Fingers crossed that next week will be mild or, preferably, raining!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried a run on Sunday and just couldn't get out of my head. Then we had loose dogs everywhere, it was just a nightmare. Then Pen got a stone in her paw so I gave up and went home. 

Next week, I'm attempting Canicross in Bulgaria though


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So I did this today:










Hardest run I have ever done. Snow, Ice, the air being different and Yla (Sharloid) didn't put much effort in for me. Very hilly route too!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

SLB said:


> So I did this today:
> 
> View attachment 298865
> 
> ...


Oh WOW!!!!
That's amazing and looks extremely difficult conditions - well done


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Oh WOW!!!!
> That's amazing and looks extremely difficult conditions - well done


The air in Bulgaria is amazingly clean, unfortunately it's also a different altitude to what I'm used too. 
Yla may not have put her weight behind me but that was good on the down hills where there's no clear footing. The scenery is spectacular though, they're not mountains btw, just rolling hills and valleys everywhere!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds amazing @SLB 
Much more scenic than my little pavement pound I did tonight.

Bit of a stressful day at work so decided to run it out. Started off with legs feeling like lead but kept going - well chuffed with my little pavement pound tonight 
(I'm trying to regularly do this shorter run so I can see my improvement and it seems to be working, still a fair bit of walking but the fastest i've done it so far)


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Re-started couch to 5k; started with the best of intentions but then life got in the way so we kicked off again today. Went to the gym to do it because it was grim and drizzly outside and if I'd had my way I I'd have come home after a few minutes!

Did 3.25km in the half hour, and discovered I much prefer running outdoors...it felt like it took forever to complete today's session!

This thread also reminds me that I need to start teaching them directions!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> Re-started couch to 5k; started with the best of intentions but then life got in the way so we kicked off again today. Went to the gym to do it because it was grim and drizzly outside and if I'd had my way I I'd have come home after a few minutes!
> 
> Did 3.25km in the half hour, and discovered I much prefer running outdoors...it felt like it took forever to complete today's session!
> 
> This thread also reminds me that I need to start teaching them directions!


I hate treadmills. I'd rather have scenary, no matter how repetitive, than run facing the wall.. Well done though!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

SLB said:


> I hate treadmills. I'd rather have scenary, no matter how repetitive, than run facing the wall.. Well done though!


It's only because Tim was on the one next to me that I stayed. We could chat and muse about other gym users and take our minds off the monotony. I hate treadmills too, I've discovered!


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

This is what I did last year. A 2 mile loop around our local park 3 times a week. It makes it easier to gauge your improvements. It helped my motivation a lot.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Can anyone give me some harness guidance please. Pippin will be 18 months at the begining of March so I'm starting to think about ordering harnesses, lead, running belt etc. He's a 28kg English Shepherd, longer than he is tall. I don't know his height off hand and he's sleeping but I can measure him tomorrow if necessary. I'm looking to spend up to about £40 on a brand new harness or would be fine getting one second hand if a more expensive model would be better


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@evel-lin I can highly recommend these people
http://www.k9trailtime.com/
If you contact them they will go through the options with you.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Fleur said:


> @evel-lin I can highly recommend these people
> http://www.k9trailtime.com/
> If you contact them they will go through the options with you.


thank you


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

evel-lin said:


> thank you


Your welcome - they are very good because they will go through how your dog runs and their measurements and give you some options.
I can't make a personal recommendation for a particular harness because i've yet to invest in specific canicross harnesses for mine.
I'm sure other members will be able to share what they use.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

So I tried the first couch to 5k run a few weeks ago and enjoyed the running bit to start with, it then started to get harder but I did it  was rather pleased with myself for getting through it but my knee hasn't been right since 

Pretty sure it was made worse cos I wore old trainers I found in the cupboard - so any advice on shoes and what I should be looking for?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Maria_1986 are you running mostly on pavement?
If so get specific road running trainers with lots of support and padding.
I would go to a shop rather than online so you can try a few different ones on.
If you have knee issues it's probably worth chatting with your Dr to see if running is ok and if so also looking at an appropiate knee support.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Fleur said:


> @Maria_1986 are you running mostly on pavement?
> If so get specific road running trainers with lots of support and padding.
> I would go to a shop rather than online so you can try a few different ones on.
> If you have knee issues it's probably worth chatting with your Dr to see if running is ok and if so also looking at an appropiate knee support.


Thanks @Fleur , I'm pretty much falling apart - I have knee issues (although previously it was the other knee!) hip and back problems. Discussed it with my physio and mentioned it briefly to me GP and they both said that losing weight would be a good thing and that running should be OK as couch to 5k is a gentle increase but to repeat weeks as needed.

It is pavement I had been planning on running on, the physios and I had a discussion about pavement vs gym and it was thought that either should be OK as long as I started out gently. I will make sure I get better shoes before my next attempt and some kind of knee support is a good idea


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a new harness or want to have one fitted properly then K9 Trail Time are opening their doors on the 11th February. https://www.facebook.com/K9TrailTime/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

We had a SQUIRREL moment 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=744707792360310


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

We went out for a run with one of the local canicross groups on Saturday. Just a short 3km but not knowing the area it was a good test for all. Some good hills thrown in on the return section, which I was not expecting and shows how much our fitness has declined since November. 
Was lovely running with a group again and the pups loved meeting new friends and catching up with old friends. Its so great to see the sport slowly emerge up here. This year we're hopefully doing a couple of demo's in the off season so next year there may be more.

Snowdrops were in full bloom









Group photo


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The lady who supported me starting canicross is running a maraton in 4 weeks so in support of her I have decided to also run 26.2miles 
But don't panic I will be doing it spread over the next 4 weeks so 10.5km a week 
I plan to do 3 runs a week so 3.5km per outing if I miss any I will have to rum more the next couple of times to make it up.
I really need a massive kick up the backside so making this commitment I hope to give myself some motivation
26.2 miles sounds daunting but in reality I just have to get out the door and put one foot in front of the other for 35 minutes


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow @Fleur I really like this idea. Great motivation to get out and running. 
Keep us updated with how you're getting along.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Geolgrad said:


> Wow @Fleur I really like this idea. Great motivation to get out and running.
> Keep us updated with how you're getting along.


I did my first 2.2miles yesterday 
I was rather slow as I hadn't been out for 2 weeks plus to avoid the Sunday afternoon walkers I ended up going a rather muddy route but I enjoyed it. Plan to out again wednesday.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Were still building up our 'running' but managed 2.2 miles yesterday, the dogs loved it!
My legs ache today so it's obviously doing me some good and it's so much more fun than attempting to run alone.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rockdot said:


> Were still building up our 'running' but managed 2.2 miles yesterday, the dogs loved it!
> My legs ache today so it's obviously doing me some good and it's so much more fun than attempting to run alone.


That's brilliant - I still have to stop and walk frequently.
And I agree much more fun


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Here's a shakey clip of us yesterday.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BRvVtC6Fy2j/

@Fleur Do you go on your own too? I'd love to find a club but would be worried I couldn't keep up.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rockdot said:


> Here's a shakey clip of us yesterday.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BRvVtC6Fy2j/
> ...


The video is fab - the dogs look very keen 
My 2 don't pull just trot along in front of me - but I think I don't go fast enough for them 

I've joined a local FB club one of the members set up a beginners group for the unfit  we met a few times and they made sure we were doing things safely with the dogs. The idea was to make the beginners group self sufficient and as we progressed move in to the main group.
I now mostly meet up with one other lady on a Friday morning and try to run a couple of times in the week on my own.
I'm still no where near good enough to run with the main group although that is probably more to do with my confidence as the group are very accommodating


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Fleur said:


> I've joined a local FB club one of the members set up a beginners group for the unfit  we met a few times and they made sure we were doing things safely with the dogs. The idea was to make the beginners group self sufficient and as we progressed move in to the main group.
> I now mostly meet up with one other lady on a Friday morning and try to run a couple of times in the week on my own.
> I'm still no where near good enough to run with the main group although that is probably more to do with my confidence as the group are very accommodating


Sounds just like the sort of thing I'm looking for. I know of a couple of starter sessions happening in a few weeks time but I would have to travel. It would be good to know that we doing things correctly.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So 8 days into my "Marathon" and I've done 10 miles 
20 days left to do 16.2 miles

My last 2 outings 

Friday with a friend - real mixed terain along the beach, across fields and through a stream!









Today just me and the dogs.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Brilliant, you are going to have no problem reaching your target at this rate.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rockdot said:


> Brilliant, you are going to have no problem reaching your target at this rate.


It seems to be motivating me to get out 
Will have to set my self a new target next month


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Did another 2 miles towards my "marathon " this evening - pleased with tonight's effort 2nd mile paced at 14:26, I know it's not fast but for me it's great 

I left my running belt etc in hubby's car so just ran tonight with the dogs leads around my waist, not ideal but we were only pavement pounding and they don't really pull, and Ludo ran lots better being seperate from Lilly so think I will have to investigate a double line.
Any tips @Geolgrad


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't get over that you only lose 350 calories on a 2 mile run........I think you will have to run faster to see how many you can lose  

Next challenge?


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Did another 2 miles towards my "marathon " this evening - pleased with tonight's effort 2nd mile paced at 14:26, I know it's not fast but for me it's great
> 
> I left my running belt etc in hubby's car so just ran tonight with the dogs leads around my waist, not ideal but we were only pavement pounding and they don't really pull, and Ludo ran lots better being seperate from Lilly so think I will have to investigate a double line.
> Any tips @Geolgrad


I run my two on seperate lines are Hera shuts down if she feels Nyx pulling her faster than she wants. I find a longer line (I'm using 1.5m unstretched) is better shorter dogs as the harness sits flatter and not pulling up into them. I have my lines attached via a connector with trigger clip on the belt (not allowed in some races but fine for training) which I find prevents them getting tangled.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Bob and Trevor's new Zero DC harnesses arrived just in time for our first group canicross meet. We have joined a beginners couch to 5k group which lasts 4 weeks. I have to say it was a really good experience, really good to have someone give us a few pointers and push us a bit more than if we were on our own. Both dogs were tired and happy at the end too. Can't wait until next time now.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@rockdot that sounds brilliant - good luck for the next 4 weeks i'm sure you will have fun 

@Geolgrad have you got a picture? Not sure I have anything with a big enough trigger hook to attach 2 leads to?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> I can't get over that you only lose 350 calories on a 2 mile run........I think you will have to run faster to see how many you can lose
> 
> Next challenge?


Rubbish isn't it 
Bought my self a new pair of road running trainers as i'm doing more pavement pounding and I added this pair of inspirational tags 








( I run because. ...... I really like cake )

I'm going to signore up for the macmillan Out Run challenge 
To jog 40 miles in May and hopefully raise a few pennies in the process


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Rubbish isn't it
> Bought my self a new pair of road running trainers as i'm doing more pavement pounding and I added this pair of inspirational tags
> ( I run because. ...... I really like cake )
> 
> ...


You must have lost *some *weight or have you been scoffing more cake?


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Fleur said:


> @rockdot that sounds brilliant - good luck for the next 4 weeks i'm sure you will have fun
> 
> @Geolgrad have you got a picture? Not sure I have anything with a big enough trigger hook to attach 2 leads to?


I use one of these 









Also got myself a little piece of inspiration to wear...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@rona sadly no weight loss that I can tell ( I don't have any scales)  I do eat a lot of cake 

@Geolgrad I love your new bangle 
Thanks for the picture , that looks pretty simple - I may try with my splitter at the top for now.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My 4 week "marathon" is back on target as a good friend dragged me out for 5 miles this evening!! Did it in 1 hour 20 so an average 16 minute mile which I was happy with for a longer trot out 
So now only 3.6 miles to do before Sunday and i've hit my goal 

@Geolgrad I bought this swivel caribena clip which worked well gor us this evening.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Done it 
Completed my "4 Week Marathon" with a half mile to spare 
26.7 miles jogged/walked and crawled in 4 weeks.
Tonight's 4.1miles i set off at 7pm and we were in a beautiful bluebell wood 
We were very slow but I kept stopping to admire the bluebells, watch the deer and the dogs spent some time cooling off in the stream.









Now too keep trying to improve my continuous jogging distance and get ready for my Out Run May Challenge


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done. Such an achievement


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done @Fleur thats awesome!
Love the swivel clip!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm going to revive this, as we started up our running again, this morning. We used to do it, but I lost my nerve after I was dumped in a thorn bush and tore my rotator cuff. 

Anyway, I downloaded the couch to 10K app and we did day 1 this morning. Dex and I had a blast as it's 1 minute run and then 1.5 mins walk. As it's such a short run, we were sprinting it. Lola was extremely annoyed by this change of pace and kept on dropping back and tangling her lead in my feet. 

Now we're home, they've had their breakfast and Dex is lying in the garden looking very happy. Lola is on the phone to the RSPCA, but the operator seems to be a sighthound and is taking the p*** out of her for being fat and lazy. She has a really hard life


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Next question - where the carabiner connects the leads to my waist belt really jumps up and down a lot when we run. I know it's pretty annoying for me, so I'm guessing it's even more so for the dogs, especially as Dex really responds to any twitches on the lead that I give for direction or speed. What does everyone use for their connection, and do you think it could be fixed by getting a smaller carabiner?


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

If you have a good puller then the carabiner is unlikely to move, I use one because I run in the countryside with stiles etc and sometimes have to unhook from my belt if there is a doggy gate for the dogs. However as you have found it can bounce. Other options are just looping the line through your belt, some races this is the only recognised way of attaching. There is such a thing as a soft cariabiner that some people use, but this isn't quick release. Yes a smaller one will also bounce less but won't be as strong necessarily. I use a small one but it is still a climbing one, there are some huge ones out there.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

trio25 said:


> If you have a good puller then the carabiner is unlikely to move, I use one because I run in the countryside with stiles etc and sometimes have to unhook from my belt if there is a doggy gate for the dogs. However as you have found it can bounce. Other options are just looping the line through your belt, some races this is the only recognised way of attaching. There is such a thing as a soft cariabiner that some people use, but this isn't quick release. Yes a smaller one will also bounce less but won't be as strong necessarily. I use a small one but it is still a climbing one, there are some huge ones out there.


I run with two dogs, so I have a swivel thingy attached to the carabiner. My boy likes to pull, but only at my pace, but my girl faffs around and half the time is at my side, so it's kind of all over the place. I may look into the soft carabiner


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is who made my soft one, they're not on the website but if contact them I am sure she will help (I got mine at an event).I use this when I use my swivel carabiner as two carabiners was too much. I use that when I run two dogs and one is my lurcher as he tends to run at heel when I have them on seperate lines. If I run them on my two dog line I get a lot less tangles.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done @MiffyMoo at getting back out there. 
Its been getting so humid here that I'm running with the dogs is getting hard. Think we'll be doing a beach run soon for some cooler air.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So my inner demons did a fantastic job helping me self sabotage  and no running was happening in May 
So I gave myself a good talking too 
And I have adapted my goals to come up with a new plan to achieve what I have set out to do 
40 miles in May is still achievable 
I will be mixing in long walks with short runs over the next 2 weeks
Since I started again 6 days ago I have managed 14 miles. 
I"m determined to hit my pledge of 40 miles and raise a little money for mcmillian through their outrun may campaign


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done @MiffyMoo 
@Geolgrad i've been going out late as possible and heading to the shore when I can - although I don't run along the actual beach as it is thick shingle and so hard to walk along yet alone try to run!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Well done @MiffyMoo at getting back out there.
> Its been getting so humid here that I'm running with the dogs is getting hard. Think we'll be doing a beach run soon for some cooler air.


We go out at 5am, but even that is starting to get a little warm


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

We did day 2 of couch to 10K this morning, and Lola was so much better. Much less faffing and more running. She definitely doesn't like to run out front, but is happy to stay at Dex's shoulder. Unfortunately I don't know what our stats were, other than the whole thing (including a stroll back home) was 4.2km. So I have downloaded runkeeper to track all our future outings


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

If you're looking for motivation there are some really good virtual races out there. 
- K9 Trail Time Virtual Races - great for a monthly goal and bit of friendly rivalry
- TAM (Team AKobE Marathon) - Couch to Marathon challenge and a Monthly Mile Challenge. These challenges can be completed with or without dogs so good for warmer weather motivation.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> If you're looking for motivation there are some really good virtual races out there.
> - K9 Trail Time Virtual Races - great for a monthly goal and bit of friendly rivalry
> - TAM (Team AKobE Marathon) - Couch to Marathon challenge and a Monthly Mile Challenge. These challenges can be completed with or without dogs so good for warmer weather motivation.


Oh ta! I'm quite enjoying doing the couch to 10km at the moment, as I have never had a structure to my running, it has always been flail around until I've had enough. The way it's split into 1 minute slots is so doable, but also fun as we sprint the first few.

Once I've finished that I'll need something else to keep me motivated, so these will fit the bill perfectly


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not really for this thread but wanted to share - I went out for a flat terrain 2 mile pavement pound without the dogs ( too hot and humid for them) - so no dogs and not cross counrty so definitely not canicross 
But managed my fastest 2 miles yet!!
Not fast by most people's standards but for me it's good and that's what counts.

Me rather hot and bothered but pleased with my self 









And my new motto (I know it's a contradiction to the above statement) - i'm never going to be a race winner, but I plan to have a lot of fun along the way


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

Well done, I don't have the motivation to run dogless at all!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

trio25 said:


> Well done, I don't have the motivation to run dogless at all!


I tried it once, and thought I was going to die :Sorry.

Well done, Fleur!  Especially in this heat!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done @Fleur 
I only run dogless at parkrun, just cant manage to do it when I'm on my own.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh well done Fleur. I have just started running at the gym (instead of hill walking) & the Couch to 5 K app has been mentioned to me twice and now you so I think I will download it this afternoon and see how I get on with it.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh well done Fleur. I have just started running at the gym (instead of hill walking) & the Couch to 5 K app has been mentioned to me twice and now you so I think I will download it this afternoon and see how I get on with it.


I think it's brilliant! It makes it seems so easy as it starts out with just running tiny chunks. Before you know it you've built up your time and feel awesome about it


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Great I will give it a go


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

So I bit the bulet and ordered Axel a harness for us to start jogging and then running. He's still getting back his stamina after 6 months of recovery from injury but I'm hoping that's is back on track. I'm out of shape too. So last Saturday we went for a Cani-cross style hiking class and today his ManMat harness arrived  I think it fits him well and we took it for a spin tonight. Managed to run about 2.5km on a trail and then just did some walking to finish off. We both were a bit out of breath after about 2km  but he seemed comfortable, so will see how his legs are over the next couple of days and we'll repeat if everything is ok. Will buy a line and a running belt next week after I get paid as the belt I want is a bit pricey  here's a wee foto of the man and his new kit


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

@shadowmare Great pic. The harness looks really nice too, where did you get it from?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

rockdot said:


> @shadowmare Great pic. The harness looks really nice too, where did you get it from?


Thanks, it's hard to take a photo of him without him turning to look at me and shifting the harness so it looks a bit shorter here than it actually is. It's a new Long Run harness from ManMat. I found it on a couple of websites. 
In class we used Dragratan which was nice, but I wanted a thicker one so it wouldn't twist as much.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> So I bit the bulet and ordered Axel a harness for us to start jogging and then running. He's still getting back his stamina after 6 months of recovery from injury but I'm hoping that's is back on track. I'm out of shape too. So last Saturday we went for a Cani-cross style hiking class and today his ManMat harness arrived  I think it fits him well and we took it for a spin tonight. Managed to run about 2.5km on a trail and then just did some walking to finish off. We both were a bit out of breath after about 2km  but he seemed comfortable, so will see how his legs are over the next couple of days and we'll repeat if everything is ok. Will buy a line and a running belt next week after I get paid as the belt I want is a bit pricey  here's a wee foto of the man and his new kit
> View attachment 321614


Well done! He looks a very happy little guy


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

shadowmare said:


> Thanks, it's hard to take a photo of him without him turning to look at me and shifting the harness so it looks a bit shorter here than it actually is. It's a new Long Run harness from ManMat. I found it on a couple of websites.
> In class we used Dragratan which was nice, but I wanted a thicker one so it wouldn't twist as much.
> View attachment 321616


I really like it and it looks a perfect fit. I may be tempted to get some for my two as I found that now they have been doing canicross a while, they pull much more than they used to.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh wow that looks good. I am now on my 6th week of the Couch to 5K app and still enjoying it, had to re-do the 5th week as couldn't go for a week but now back on track really hoping that this will spur me on to get out and about with Emma once we both able to start jogging a bit together and that harness looks really good. Will Google and check them out.
Do you have that clipped to a waist belt??


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh wow that looks good. I am now on my 6th week of the Couch to 5K app and still enjoying it, had to re-do the 5th week as couldn't go for a week but now back on track really hoping that this will spur me on to get out and about with Emma once we both able to start jogging a bit together and that harness looks really good. Will Google and check them out.
> Do you have that clipped to a waist belt??


I haven't bought a line or canicross belt yet, so am just using a "Flat out" lead from Ruffwear. I've used it for jogging with Axel last year with his webmaster harness and it worked well. It's shorter than a canicross line would be and doesn't have a bungee part, but as we're only jogging with Axel in the front at the moment, it will do for the next few weeks.
ManMat are a good quality brand and they have other x back and short harnesses. They do them lighter too, but I wanted a more rigid one so went for this one.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a belt or line, I just bought a Neewa Canicross belt from Zooplus for £19.99! They also have bungee lines. I think they're £16


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

@MiffyMoo

These are what I have! Both myself and my 12 year old son have the neewa belts and lines. I think they are great value for money. The pocket on the back of the belt is just big enough for my phone and keys too.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Axel looks very handsome I'm still researching harnesses waiting until pay day. Couch to 5 km is great how I started out now I'm training for a 50 miler you soon get the bug !


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> If anyone is looking for a belt or line, I just bought a Neewa Canicross belt from Zooplus for £19.99! They also have bungee lines. I think they're £16


Was looking through some old canicross related threads last night and seen that you had a belt from Indi-dog. Was that not good for running? I'm trying to decide between few belts, but while Neewa is cheapest, I just don't like that style and prefer belt type ones... But Indi-dog belts have fleece and seem a bit too wide for what I want...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> Was looking through some old canicross related threads last night and seen that you had a belt from Indi-dog. Was that not good for running? I'm trying to decide between few belts, but while Neewa is cheapest, I just don't like that style and prefer belt type ones... But Indi-dog belts have fleece and seem a bit too wide for what I want...


No, you really need a belt that goes around your hips. I thought I could get away with using my walking belt, but my back hurts so much. Apparently, if you have a strong puller, it's better to have the pull coming from your bum. If your dog doesn't pull so much, then you should be fine with a waist belt


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Was looking through some old canicross related threads last night and seen that you had a belt from Indi-dog. Was that not good for running? I'm trying to decide between few belts, but while Neewa is cheapest, I just don't like that style and prefer belt type ones... But Indi-dog belts have fleece and seem a bit too wide for what I want...


The belt style are fine for walking but as @MiffyMoo has found out they hurt your back when running. You should look for a belt with leg loops, this will keep it in place belt over your hips and save any back ache. 
Have you tried the neewa, dc speedy or non-stop harnesses? They really do help. I have the neewa and the dc speedy and prefer the speedy for comfort.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> The belt style are fine for walking but as @MiffyMoo has found out they hurt your back when running. You should look for a belt with leg loops, this will keep it in place belt over your hips and save any back ache.
> Have you tried the neewa, dc speedy or non-stop harnesses? They really do help. I have the neewa and the dc speedy and prefer the speedy for comfort.


Sorry, you misunderstood me. I know that canicross belts need to sit on your bum/hips rather than waist. What I meant by belt type is the type like Kisi canicross belt (thin belt like design) as opposed to the 'nappy' type as neewa. I tried it at the last class and I hated it. I found Kisi much more comfortable for me.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> Sorry, you misunderstood me. I know that canicross belts need to sit on your bum/hips rather than waist. What I meant by belt type is the type like Kisi canicross belt (thin belt like design) as opposed to the 'nappy' type as neewa. I tried it at the last class and I hated it. I found Kisi much more comfortable for me.


Ahh. I really didn't want nappy style, which is why I have been lusting after a non-stop. Alas, my finances don't stretch that far, so I had to go for the Neewa. At the end of the day, it's better than the walking belt, and if I really don't like it, hopefully I'll be able to afford the non-stop soon. If I do like it, then hurrah!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Well this morning poor Dex got booted up the bum whilst trying to have a poo  I blame him though - usually he'll go off to the side, but today he just squatted, pretty much midstride. I'm far too clumsy to be able to deal with rush decisions, so instead had to leap over him, but took off too close to him. Poor lad looked quite aggrieved by that terrible treatment. 

On the upside, I increased my fastest km to 6.28. The fact that I was going downhill is completely irrelevant


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Well this morning poor Dex got booted up the bum whilst trying to have a poo  I blame him though - usually he'll go off to the side, but today he just squatted, pretty much midstride. I'm far too clumsy to be able to deal with rush decisions, so instead had to leap over him, but took off too close to him. Poor lad looked quite aggrieved by that terrible treatment.
> 
> On the upside, I increased my fastest km to 6.28. The fact that I was going downhill is completely irrelevant


I shouldn't laugh, but this has happened to one of mine a few times, sometimes he is lucky and I manage to hurdle him. He knows I can't stop as fast as him!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm happy with tonight's 5k - nice and steady 
Without pulling dogs I will never be a "proper" canicrosser - i'm slow but not as slow as I once was


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> I'm happy with tonight's 5k - nice and steady
> Without pulling dogs I will never be a "proper" canicrosser - i'm slow but not as slow as I once was
> View attachment 322498


Well done!

I'm very excited that it will be cool enough to go out again tomorrow morning. I finally get to play with my new Neewa belt


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> I'm happy with tonight's 5k - nice and steady
> Without pulling dogs I will never be a "proper" canicrosser - i'm slow but not as slow as I once was
> View attachment 322498


Just looked at your route, that must be a really pretty run around the marshes


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> Just looked at your route, that must be a really pretty run around the marshes


Lots of birds  
The only issue is it's next to the motorway and across from a main A road so lots of traffic noise.
I don't normally run there as it's a bit far from home but I ran with a group today


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Lots of birds
> The only issue is it's next to the motorway and across from a main A road so lots of traffic noise.
> I don't normally run there as it's a bit far from home but I ran with a group today


Oh that's a pity about the noise. I always get jealous when people post photos in the Canicross group of their runs up on the Fells and suchlike. Makes me realise that suburbia is definitely not far enough out.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh that's a pity about the noise. I always get jealous when people post photos in the Canicross group of their runs up on the Fells and suchlike. Makes me realise that suburbia is definitely not far enough out.


I like suburbia - suits my life to have everything close by 
But i'm only 40 minutes drive away from the New forest, 30 from the edge of the South Downs, 20 from several small woodlands, 10 minutes from the shore and 5 minutes from a small country park, so plenty of choices if I bother to get myself out there!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I finally get to play with my new belt tomorrow! I've had it for almost 2 weeks and it has been too hot to go for a run since it arrived


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> I finally get to play with my new belt tomorrow! I've had it for almost 2 weeks and it has been too hot to go for a run since it arrived


Yippee 

My running group were supposed to be meeting for a jog yesterday but instead we had a social walk through the woods and the dogs had a blast with each other 
But I haven't run for a week!!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

They were so brilliant this morning! Even Lola has really started running out in front, which makes it so much better than Dex doing all the work whilst Mad Pants scoots around everywhere and anywhere. 

We did the final run of week 3 (which has now taken us about 5 weeks to do....), and I'm really looking forward to adding a bit more, as we all had a lot left in the tank at the end of this run. 

And I loved my new belt. I found it hurt on one of my hips, so I just hitched it up a little bit and it was fine


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good to hear you got on with yltbe new belt @MiffyMoo and the dogs seemed to do wellrunning on it.
No stopping you now!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Me and Axel have our first canicross class tomorrow night! Feeling a bit nervous as starting the following week we will already have to start using head torches and I'm terrible in the dark :Sorry I just feel very disorientated! 
On a slightly different note... I need to have a quick rant. I was helping at agility show today and there was a canicross equipment stall with Manmat products. So, since I've seen the running belts online, I thought I'd have a look irl. I tried one on and it was surprisingly comfortable. At first I wasn't planning on buying anything but somehow ended up buying the belt, running line and a panic snap thingy... the girl selling it was saying how she will give me a 10% discount if I'm getting all of that and since I was going to get manmat bungee line anyway, I thought I'd just treat myself... and what an expensive treat it was! She said how it should be over £80 but then calculated the discount and charged me £75. Now, when buying Axel's harness I looked at all manmat stuff and knew well enough that this was more expensive than what I've seen. I was raging when I got back to the ring and looked on my phone at the website I got the harness... I overpaid about £15 even with the "discount" :Rage I got home and still fuming sent them an email about how ridiculous it is that she quoted £44 for the belt when online the prices were £27-£34 :Bored I was thinking of returning it all but with the class on tomorrow and not wanting to mess about with returning I'll just suck it up. However, I made it clear that I will not be recommending their stall or online shop to any of my friends...:Grumpy


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Good luck with the class tomorrow @shadowmare , I am sure you will do fine.

I think if you have the opportunity you should return to the stall and point out the same equipment is so much cheaper online so can they match the e price otherwise you would like a refund. Otherwise it is going to annoy you. You never know she might give a further discount leaving you happy with your purchase. I know it is a hassle but feeling ripped off will probably be more annoying in the long run (excuse the pun).


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay September is here and the cani-sport season kicks off! 
Already got the cooler mornings but the nights are drawing in so time to dig out the hi-vis and lights.

Hope you enjoyed your class @shadowmare and don't worry about running in the fading light, its actually quite pleasant and surprising how focused but relaxed it can make you.

This Saturday we'll be attending the North East Dog Festival. We had our final practice ahead of the demo on saturday. Everyone seems very positive and the dogs were in fine song . The doglets (Hera & Nyx) wont be attending as I'll be in the main ring showing canicross kit with beautiful Dolly the Great Dane then marshalling the relay. Little bit nervous but its important to me to raise the profile of the sport up here.

Anyone thinking of racing this season?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I basically gave up while I was learning to drive :Bag it was just so mind and time consuming! But now I've done it, I can finally focus on other things :Smuggrin
I've started working on my fitness again, as I'm pretty out of shape!

I'm hoping to get out this week, but it's still so humid here  I also think Danny might need a different harness. The Euro DC that he's most comfortable in is technically a little bit too big, but the one that looks like a better fit, makes him wheeze.
I'm going to sneak his running stuff out so that he won't run down the street barking and screeching because he's so excited...or I guess I could shove him in a box in the boot! :Woot


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Yay September is here and the cani-sport season kicks off!
> Already got the cooler mornings but the nights are drawing in so time to dig out the hi-vis and lights.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your class @shadowmare and don't worry about running in the fading light, its actually quite pleasant and surprising how focused but relaxed it can make you.
> ...


I would love to join a club, but can't due to not being able to drive. I'm so sad, as I'm getting about 3 invites a week from the Surrey Hills Canicross Club. It's still too hot down here to go out regularly- it was 15c and 98% at 6am today


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I too would love to try it. Just a small matter of not owning a dog. My 17 year old cat says he's not keen 

Good luck to everyone in this season's races.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

So, me and Axel had a fun run with the class today! 2.7 miles over 40 minutes in total. Half of it was qu ite technical and although most of the time Axel just followed the dogs in front of us, I feel like we're getting the whole left and right idea. It was really muddy in some places of the trail as it's been raining here since yesterday, but nothing too bad. Axel pulled nicely most of the time, except where he started running out of breath and his speed dropped. But he still had strength to pull me the last half mile at the end of the class so I am proud of my wee dude. Bonus points for not stopping for an awkward poo 
Just seen a video the trainer uploaded of all of us doing sprints down hill and my hips are a clear sign of the recent weight gain :Bag definitely need to get back to the gym and it will serve as a good motivation for running Axel on my own at least once a week too :Sorry
The girl from yesterday replied to my message... basically was shocked about the differences in prices, thanked me for pointing this out and said she'd be looking into it. I am terrible at putting my foot down and making demands, so didn't mention anything directly about refunds etc, and she basically apologized and said she can't do much more than that  So I used the kit today and was pleased with it, but am still annoyed.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone have recommendations for head torches? Or anything I should look out for in them that suits or doesn't running in the dark?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for head torches? Or anything I should look out for in them that suits or doesn't running in the dark?


I love my Cree though it is too heavy to wear on my head. Decathlon do a lovely chest light.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Hope it's ok to tag along here. I've just started the couch to 5k as I'm very unfit, I'm just about to do the second week,. And I thought if I combine it with caniX it would be a good add on to Loki's exercise.
I've just bought a basic caniX kit and am going to take Loki out this week with me. Should be interesting.im just hoping I don't trip over him.
I've also joined a couple of Facebook groups and am hoping to get out with them starting early October.I s nice to read about others experience as it's hard to motivate yourself sometimes.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

S.crane said:


> Hope it's ok to tag along here. I've just started the couch to 5k as I'm very unfit, I'm just about to do the second week,. And I thought if I combine it with caniX it would be a good add on to Loki's exercise.
> I've just bought a basic caniX kit and am going to take Loki out this week with me. Should be interesting.im just hoping I don't trip over him.
> I've also joined a couple of Facebook groups and am hoping to get out with them starting early October.I s nice to read about others experience as it's hard to motivate yourself sometimes.


Well done! Don't worry, you won't get anyone more unfit than me, so we can whinge together.

In my experience, falling over them is part and parcel of it, but that may be because I'm so uncoordinated with slow reflexes


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Well we did day 1 of week 4 this morning and I almost died! The good news is that my average pace has increased to 7.17. Now I just need to get to the point where I don't need to take a little break half way through the 5 min run portion


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Yay! We did it! We actually managed to survive our second class today even after I went over my ankle in the first 20minutes! :Blackeye There were quite a few hills involved tonight, but we lived to tell the tale and weren't stuck at the back of the class  ok so by the end of it we were 3rd from the back, but at that point Axel was tired too and I thought that I'd slow down a bit myself and focus on getting him to pull me more. Lovely new park explored once again, so another new regular place for us to visit! Now, hopefully I will manage to get myself out for another run in the next few days... failed this weekend as my feet were too sore after spending 2 night in heels in my new job...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> View attachment 324696
> 
> Yay! We did it! We actually managed to survive our second class today even after I went over my ankle in the first 20minutes! :Blackeye There were quite a few hills involved tonight, but we lived to tell the tale and weren't stuck at the back of the class  ok so by the end of it we were 3rd from the back, but at that point Axel was tired too and I thought that I'd slow down a bit myself and focus on getting him to pull me more. Lovely new park explored once again, so another new regular place for us to visit! Now, hopefully I will manage to get myself out for another run in the next few days... failed this weekend as my feet were too sore after spending 2 night in heels in my new job...


That's amazing! You did that whole distance on an average of 7.17 - you're clearly a million times fitter than I am. Did you enjoy it?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> That's amazing! You did that whole distance on an average of 7.17 - you're clearly a million times fitter than I am. Did you enjoy it?


Haha I have to say I was pleasantly surprised myself! Before going to the class yesterday I was looking through records from my last couple of runs and thought that my goal will be to get to 7min average. Couldn't believe it when the class finished and I looked at my phone!  I've never been a good runner, especially as I find it hard on natural trails - I have a weak ankle from tearing ligaments 9 years ago... so last year I was only doing sprints on the treadmill as part of my cardio. I definitely enjoyed it even if I felt totally out of shape every time we had to run up a hill and I would fall behind!:Sorry Even though I don't have a competitive streak, running with a group of people and dogs does push you to go faster, work a little harder. 
Still lots of improvement to do on our technique and stamina, but I set myself a goal of signing up for Rough Dugger next spring, so need to work hard. 
On a different note... anyone has advice on how to teach a male that he doesn't get to piss on everything when running?:Bored Or will he eventually understand that he's there to run after the millionth "On by you little shitebag!" :Bored:Rage


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> Haha I have to say I was pleasantly surprised myself! Before going to the class yesterday I was looking through records from my last couple of runs and thought that my goal will be to get to 7min average. Couldn't believe it when the class finished and I looked at my phone!  I've never been a good runner, especially as I find it hard on natural trails - I have a weak ankle from tearing ligaments 9 years ago... so last year I was only doing sprints on the treadmill as part of my cardio. I definitely enjoyed it even if I felt totally out of shape every time we had to run up a hill and I would fall behind!:Sorry Even though I don't have a competitive streak, running with a group of people and dogs does push you to go faster, work a little harder.
> Still lots of improvement to do on our technique and stamina, but I set myself a goal of signing up for Rough Dugger next spring, so need to work hard.
> On a different note... anyone has advice on how to teach a male that he doesn't get to piss on everything when running?:Bored Or will he eventually understand that he's there to run after the millionth "On by you little shitebag!" :Bored:Rage


Ha, I'd love that advice for teaching a bitch that peeing every 2 feet and suddenly stopping for a sniff are not what running is all about


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Ha, I'd love that advice for teaching a bitch that peeing every 2 feet and suddenly stopping for a sniff are not what running is all about


Axel understands the 'on by' command and if he is getting interested/distracted by something further away off track then 'leave it' works too, but I have an issue with how often I have to use the commands and for them to actually work I have to notice his interest before he has the chance to slow down/stop. Sometimes I feel like I have to pay more attention to him rather than focus on the track and what's happening under my feet, which is how I went over my ankle yesterday... I keep telling him I will take a knife to his family jewels myself if he doesn't stop it! :Rage


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> Axel understands the 'on by' command and if he is getting interested/distracted by something further away off track then 'leave it' works too, but I have an issue with how often I have to use the commands and for them to actually work I have to notice his interest before he has the chance to slow down/stop. Sometimes I feel like I have to pay more attention to him rather than focus on the track and what's happening under my feet, which is how I went over my ankle yesterday... I keep telling him I will take a knife to his family jewels myself if he doesn't stop it! :Rage


Haha, poor Axel. How's your ankle?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

The ankle survived another class!  Although I really need new shoes as the shin splint is a killer... had a great class tonight, though what the app doesn't show - a few breaks in between runs as it was mainly steady hill runs. Axel has found a border terrier who he loved running behind and pulled me really nicely but as soon as we overtook him, Axel would immediately slow down and refuse to speed up completely


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> The ankle survived another class!  Although I really need new shoes as the shin splint is a killer... had a great class tonight, though what the app doesn't show - a few breaks in between runs as it was mainly steady hill runs. Axel has found a border terrier who he loved running behind and pulled me really nicely but as soon as we overtook him, Axel would immediately slow down and refuse to speed up completely
> View attachment 325729


What a beautiful evening to do it. I've heard of a lot of dogs who need someone to chase, so you just need the boardy to get fitter faster than you guys


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> What a beautiful evening to do it. I've heard of a lot of dogs who need someone to chase, so you just need the boardy to get fitter faster than you guys


Oh it was a gorgeous evening! I was ready for rain as when I was leaving my flat some dark black clouds came over Glasgow, but when I got to our running park for tonight it was nice out there! Lovely red unset making all the trees and fields burn red. Just soaked in the good weather tonight as the lovely Scottish autumn/winter/ season of ice cold rain is upon us...
It got me quite annoyed actually... He was running really well the whole class until the end when my shoe lace got untied and I needed to stop. So we ended up behind this bt that always barks every time we stop to get new instructions etc. Axel was going behind him nicely and I thought I'd speed it up, but right after we passed them, Axel started slowing down and started running so slow that he was parallel or even behind me. It was so bad that he was even whining. I know that he wasn't in pain or tired as the moment I allowed the guy with BT in front of me my wee shitebag started pulling again :Bored So for the last 100 feet I had to run while pulling him instead of the other way.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> Oh it was a gorgeous evening! I was ready for rain as when I was leaving my flat some dark black clouds came over Glasgow, but when I got to our running park for tonight it was nice out there! Lovely red unset making all the trees and fields burn red. Just soaked in the good weather tonight as the lovely Scottish autumn/winter/ season of ice cold rain is upon us...
> It got me quite annoyed actually... He was running really well the whole class until the end when my shoe lace got untied and I needed to stop. So we ended up behind this bt that always barks every time we stop to get new instructions etc. Axel was going behind him nicely and I thought I'd speed it up, but right after we passed them, Axel started slowing down and started running so slow that he was parallel or even behind me. It was so bad that he was even whining. I know that he wasn't in pain or tired as the moment I allowed the guy with BT in front of me my wee shitebag started pulling again :Bored So for the last 100 feet I had to run while pulling him instead of the other way.


Haha, welcome to my world! Lola is getting better, but there's still plenty of times when she clearly thinks "oh sod this" and starts faffing around. Then I have to carry her line or I end up tripping over it. I really need to get shortie lines


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done everyone for getting out there. 
@shadowmare it looks like you're both having a lot of fun. Word of advice on shin splints (after suffering last 2 years), try and visit a sports therapist for a deep tissue massage. Often as not the pain is caused by tight calves and hamstrings. Also get a foam roller and us before as well as after a run.

We just started Cani-fit's online coaching package. Week 1 seems to be establishing our baseline and first 2 days have already found a few weaknesses. Not looking forward to Day 7 - 5mile dogless run :Arghh


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> Well done everyone for getting out there.
> @shadowmare it looks like you're both having a lot of fun. Word of advice on shin splints (after suffering last 2 years), try and visit a sports therapist for a deep tissue massage. Often as not the pain is caused by tight calves and hamstrings. Also get a foam roller and us before as well as after a run.
> 
> We just started Cani-fit's online coaching package. Week 1 seems to be establishing our baseline and first 2 days have already found a few weaknesses. Not looking forward to Day 7 - 5mile dogless run :Arghh


Can't afford a massage at the moment (neither of my 2 jobs is paying for another 2 weeks haha!) but I do have a foam roller. Did that for the last few days, but didn't think to try doing it before running too, thanks for the tip! Will also go to run4it for a wee assessment before investing into new shoes. 
Is it the online course by Lindsay from Cani-fit? She's the leader for my running group


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

This is our park run route.










Now here it is whilst scootering (no dogs attached)










The difference 14.5kg can make.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/canicross-race-dates.456820/


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

@shadowmare - yes its with Lindsay. Week one was good though few issues on saturday with neither me nor the dogs interested in the work that we needed to do even though it was our fave (technical). 
Yesterday was the dreaded long dogless run - 4.5 miles without stopping! Took me 1 hour and with only a few walk strides.
Week 2 - HILLS!!!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> @shadowmare - yes its with Lindsay. Week one was good though few issues on saturday with neither me nor the dogs interested in the work that we needed to do even though it was our fave (technical).
> Yesterday was the dreaded long dogless run - 4.5 miles without stopping! Took me 1 hour and with only a few walk strides.
> Week 2 - HILLS!!!


Well done!

I know what you mean about not interested - our last run ended up with me running so slowly that anyone out for a stroll would easily lap me, and both of the dogs faffing around behind me. Even when I told Dex to get up front and pull me, he did it for about 2 seconds and then got bored and dropped back behind me again


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Well done!
> 
> I know what you mean about not interested - our last run ended up with me running so slowly that anyone out for a stroll would easily lap me, and both of the dogs faffing around behind me. Even when I told Dex to get up front and pull me, he did it for about 2 seconds and then got bored and dropped back behind me again


Yep that how Hera was. Don't think she liked her new line - even though I made it with light weight bungee and orange  TBH when one or both are in that kind of mood I try to change what we're doing or just stop and have a chilled walk about. I've now started to keep a long line in my back pack when we go for a run so I just carry on without them in work mode.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done @shadowmare - hope your aches and pains are getting better 

I went out with my cani-cross group tonight - 10 people aged 14 to 47 and 12 dogs  
Was very muddy, we went through the woods and across the fields, wide tracks, narrow paths, tree roots and brambles !!
First time in a while i've done proper cross country/trail running - we had great fun and just about managed to get back to the car before total darkness


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Well done @shadowmare - hope your aches and pains are getting better
> 
> I went out with my cani-cross group tonight - 10 people aged 14 to 47 and 12 dogs
> Was very muddy, we went through the woods and across the fields, wide tracks, narrow paths, tree roots and brambles !!
> ...


I love doing trail running, although I'm waiting for the day I twist an ankle. I think it's more interesting for the dogs as well, as you have to concentrate where you're putting your feet, and constantly changing pace


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I think this may be my first post in this thread. I'm contemplating signing up for my first race (2.5km) in a month. I've got 3 weeks to decide if I should enter. I currently don't really run but I've recently lost 4 stone and want to be more active. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Nothing better than a technical trail, keeps everyone's mind on the ball. 
Nice shoes @Fleur 
@MiffyMoo its certainly interesting when your legs disappear and the ground rushes upward, especially in a race . Just have to be conscious of where your feet are and are going.
@sharloid do it, 2.5km is easy, especially with one of your pack.

Last night was hills for me and the dogs followed by hill sprints on my own  needless to say my legs have felt better :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> Nothing better than a technical trail, keeps everyone's mind on the ball.
> Nice shoes @Fleur
> @MiffyMoo its certainly interesting when your legs disappear and the ground rushes upward, especially in a race . Just have to be conscious of where your feet are and are going.
> @sharloid do it, 2.5km is easy, especially with one of your pack.
> ...


I'm massively impressed! I got 15 mins up the road this morning and was sweating (we were walking, not running!) Almost told the dogs that they could lump the rest of the walk


----------

